# A Plastic Crack Addiction. SWs, Knights, DG, Necromunda, and more.



## Khorne's Fist

Seeing Tossiden's SW log has finally inspired me to start the one I've been meaning to start for a long time. This is going to take some time to complete, as I'm studdying part time and working full time, as well as my commitment to Modern Warfare 2:wink:.

So, lets start with Wolf Lord Alaric Nightrunner.









This was going to be my Bjorn, but I think the new FW dread will take that role soon enough.









Hurin the Loud, former pack brother to Grimnar.









WG battle leader.









My first batch of scouts.









I'm not a fan of the Lucas model, but this guy is going to lead my squad of Sky Claws.









I had a spare Grimnar, so decided to make an alternative WL, or Arjac Rockfist.









Rune Priest Egil Iron-Eye. I'm thinking of giving him the rune staff from the old Njal model.









A drop pod I received from Morfangdakka in one of Heresy's gift exchanges.









Some of my most recent BCs.










Ulric the Slayer, as painted nearly 20 years ago. I've decided not to strip him, just rebase him and touch him up, as, considering my skill level at the time I'm still proud of the paint job. He'll also be a nod to my old great company.









I also have 15 old termies that I haven't yet decided to strip, a squad of old scouts and some of the old Inquisitors in termie armour that may or may not play a part in the rise of Alaric. 

My goal is to have the bulk painted by the end of the summer, but considering I'm working full time and studying part time this may be a tad ambitious.

I hope to update on a reasonably regular basis, using this thread as something to spur me on and get painting.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Holy crap, going gangbusters here! Nice work so far with done decent painting happening.


----------



## Varakir

Looks like you have a lot on your plate there :shok:

The painted stuff so far looks very cool, i really like your SW grey and will be looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thanks guys. After looking back on the thread, I just realised the magnitude of the task I set myself, but, hey, I'll give it a go. If I even get half done I'll be happy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally found some time to get something done, and decided to try and finish this guy off. Still have a bit of touching up to do, especially now that the photos have highlighted a few more things to do. but I'm happy with how he's turned out. 

I gave him what are supposed to be electric blue eyes, but I'm not sure about the results. What do you guys think?


----------



## Azwraith

i personally think the eyes turned out really well!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally got some brush time in! 

I knew at the start of this thread it I might have been over reaching a wee bit, what with college, work and real life. However, having finished college (with honours!), taken some time off work, and suspended real life, I managed to get something done.

I haven't decided to use this guy as Alaric, or just a WGBL, but either way I'm really happy with how he turned out. I still have a few touch ups to do, particularly the big fat thumb print on the base.









A squad of scouts I really found hard to get going with. Got there eventually though.









I have a few more base coated, including several of the old edition metal SWs.









This guy started as a moment of boredom, but he's grown on me, and will soon join the ranks of Alaric's WG.









That's all for now, but the above collection of models waiting to be painted now includes a LR crusader, another dread, a land speeder, and a razorback. I will now be able to commit myself to getting it all done.


----------



## dark angel

I like them! I _really_ like the one olding the Ork head :grin: have some rep mate, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Tossidin

Khorne's Fist said:


> Seeing Tossiden's SW log has finally inspired me to start the one I've been meaning to start for a long time.


They are looking good man! Glad I was of some help getting you started, as this seems to turn out really well, and I am looking forward to see more of it! 
I just feel sad that you have alredy outpainted me lol! Well, at least you inspired me to continue (work allowing).

Good luck and happy painting :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tossidin said:


> at least you inspired me to continue (work allowing).


Cool, maybe we'll end up dragging each other along. Get some more models done, they'll drive me to keep going.:victory:


----------



## Tossidin

Khorne's Fist said:


> Cool, maybe we'll end up dragging each other along. Get some more models done, they'll drive me to keep going.:victory:


Heh, good idea 

To bad I must paint up my eldar for a tournament in September "grumble". I could get some puppys painted up in between though!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got another bit done, just not the squad of GHs and their rhino that I should be painting. I really love this model, in fact I think it's the finest SM model that GW have produced to date. However, I seemed to be jinxed in the painting of him. There was a superglue accident, then I nearly took the top of my finger off removing some of the original imagery, and then the spray coat went on funny. I'm still not happy with how he turned out because I kinda rushed him towards the end, and as usual the photos show up some things that need tidying up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

After reading This article, I decided to give it a go. I picked up a few chaos warriors yesterday, and these are my first batch.










They need a bit of GS work to fill in some gaps, but I'm pretty happy with them. The one fault I've found is that the position of the arms is quite limiting, but I'm only intending on doing the one unit of GH, so they'll do to add a bit of variety to my puppies.


----------



## mcmuffin

great stuff, it seems that september is the month of the wolves, because i just started mine again. i love that gabriel seth conversion. i am going to be using korsarro khan as mine. keep it up and have some rep
edit: damn, i have to spread the rep. ill get back to you


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have managed to get some free time to dedicate to my wolves, and am liking my results so far.

First off, the dread featured in the first post. It's taken nearly a year to get him done. As always, the harsh light of the camera brings out a few small things to be fixed.









A squad of GHs and their WG pack leader.









I'm aiming for a very fluffy army, so I had to have some wolves. Ten done, five more to go.









I've decided to make the army really fast moving, so this is the first of 3 land speeders. Along with the wolves and a forthcoming squad of skyclaws, this is gonna be a pretty fast moving pack.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I forgot about this plog, and it's long overdue an update. The army painting challenge has sped up my painting output no end, and I've managed to get a bit done.

January's entry. My FW dread.









february's entry, a possible WL or Lone Wolf.









March's entry. 









A few RP's and a WP I'm working on.


----------



## Hammer49

Youve got a nice SW army coming along there. Particularly like your forgeworld dread.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Hammer49 said:


> Youve got a nice SW army coming along there. Particularly like your forgeworld dread.


Thanks. He's my pride and joy, even if I found him a bitch to paint.


----------



## TheReverend

Hey mate, 

this is looking really good. 

I like what you've done with Seth, that's a nice simple conversion. And that Grimnar conversion is great too. 

I haven't started painting up my FW dreadnought yet, so will be taking some tips from yours in the coming months 

The World Guard with those heresy era shoulder pads looks really nice too. 

Looking forward to following this and gaining some inspiration for my own army  

Keep it up!

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I keep forgetting this plog is on here. It's well due an update thanks to the Army Painting challenge, which, I have to admit has been excellent for keeping me motivated instead of lapsing into months of inactivity as I used to do before. So here's what I've got done in the last few months.

















The outline of the decal markings on the rhino have since been covered.

This was last month's entry in the challenge. I was planning on a TLLC version for my long fangs, but the assault cannons in my bits box kept shouting at me, so this months GHs have a transport waiting for them.

























Speaking of this months entry, here's the so far completed members of the squad. I've been putting off painting these guys for nearly a year, but finally got the urge. I'm a bit ahead of myself this month for a change, so I may even add a plasma gunner to the mix as well.

















More later. I want to take a few decent photos of my LF pack before I post them.


----------



## Carsen

What can I say.... I like them all.. =)
Nice poses and sh*t... *thumbs up*


----------



## Midge913

Lots of good work here KF!! Love the WoC bits and the FW dread is excellent. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

A few more additions to the great company.

The next man in this month's squad for the painting challenge, finished not an hour ago.

















June's entry, Long Fangs.

























These guys are actually the very first squad I bought when the first SW codex came out nearly 20 years ago. Stripped and basecoated, they will soon retake their place fighting for the All Father.









I ordered this fella last night from BitsPudlo, so expect to see him on here soon as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally finished the entry for August in the painting challenge. I was doing really well until the very last fella, and then I just couldn't seem to get a minute to paint.










































I converted another guy in the mean time, because I thought they needed a plasma gun, and this time I left the thigh plates from the WoC on the torso because on looking at the pictures of the finished models I thought they looked a bit squat around the torso. This worked nicely, and he is noticabley taller than his buddies. I'll get him painted in due course.










It's a toss up between another squad of scouts or a land speeder for this month's entry in the challenge.


----------



## shaantitus

There looks like there are a hell of a lot of them. Any chance of an army shot. You seem to be making very swift progress.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

shaantitus said:


> There looks like there are a hell of a lot of them. Any chance of an army shot. You seem to be making very swift progress.


To be honest there wasn't a whole lot done until the army painting challenge started. I have to say it's been excellent for keeping me motivated, as I seem to work best to a deadline. I'll try and get a group shot up soon.

On to this month's entries. As I've said before I like very fast moving armies, and part of this is going to be a full squadron of land speeders. This is the second of the three required, a typhoon to add some long range power. As the challenge this month allows two entries to make up for any month we missed, I'll also be painting a wolf priest to lead my BCs.


----------



## Digg40k

Awesome stuff mate, I particularly like all the different coloured pelts on the latest squad you posted. +rep


----------



## Midge913

Looking good KF! Love the use of the WoC parts and I look forward to seeing the LS all painted up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Looking good KF! Love the use of the WoC parts and I look forward to seeing the LS all painted up.


Shouldn't be too long Midge, I'm off work for a couple of weeks with nothing better to do except paint. I might even get a bit ahead of myself.


----------



## TheReverend

great looking as ever. Man, that thunderwolf looks like it could chew the arm off some heretics too!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> great looking as ever. Man, that thunderwolf looks like it could chew the arm off some heretics too!!


He sure does, and he's going to have some help from an iron priest mounted on a tamed juggernaught and the new Ogre mournfang mounts. I've preordered a box because I think this is the closest we'll get to thunderwolf cavalry. Besides, they're cool models.k:


----------



## Fenrisian

my mournfangs are also commanded  nyone wanna buy oger riders w/o their mounts ?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Im really enjoying the conversion work you have done with your space wolves! The chaos capes go perfectly with ur space wolves, great job mate!

+ Rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got some painting done today and got my Wolf Priest for the painting challenge done. I really like this model, I can't put my finger on exactly why, but it's now one of my favourites in my army.


























I also received this bad boy in the post today, along with a few extra sets of legs. I think it's pretty obvious I'll be calling him Two-Face. I have to say after seeing this model I'd recommend BitsPudlo to anyone. The detail on him is fantastic, and I will be purchasing the other two wolves they have.


















Just to give you an idea of size, here he is beside the juggernaut that will be ridden by my Iron Priest.









This guy I just threw together after looking at my bits box, and it surprised me I hadn't seen it before. The banner from the chaos warriors box I bought to make my converted GHs, and the original SW banner bearer.


----------



## Midge913

Good looking stuff KF!!! The Rune Priest is looking good though the head of the pelt could use a bit more highlighting. It looks a bit darker than the rest of the pelt. 

I look forward to seeing the Big wolf and the Juggy riding Iron Priest.


----------



## Boc

Great looking models all around, especially enjoying the WoC conversions, they work incredibly well as SW.


----------



## Carsen

Nice Man.. =) I like the priest as well..

Have you had any thoughts of the shoulder pad color on your wolf rider?
It hit me yesterday that I don't know what kind of pack-type they belong to. I found a vague reference to them being wolf guards? 

Hopefully I will find the time to start painting my wolves as well next week.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers guys.k:



Midge913 said:


> The Rune Priest is looking good though the head of the pelt could use a bit more highlighting. It looks a bit darker than the rest of the pelt.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the Big wolf and the Juggy riding Iron Priest.


Would you believe I used my neighbours mongrel as a kind of template for the pelt? He's a shaggy sheep dog cross, but the hair on his head is shorter with less colour than the rest of the coat. I copped it while looking out the window while painting. Strange, where you can get ideas from.:biggrin: As to the TWs, I'm having to seriously fight the urge to start these guys now at the expense of the LS I have left to paint for this month's painting challenge entry.



Boc said:


> Great looking models all around, especially enjoying the WoC conversions, they work incredibly well as SW.


Thanks Boc. They do, dont they? I found the tute online, and it has since been refined here. It's a great blog for the SW lovers out there.



Carsen said:


> Have you had any thoughts of the shoulder pad color on your wolf rider?
> It hit me yesterday that I don't know what kind of pack-type they belong to. I found a vague reference to them being wolf guards?


Their entry in the codex says that tracking and capturing a TW is thought to be an intitiation to the higher ranks of the WG. They are considered an elite within the WG, an already elite formation, which says a lot about them. The traditional black and yellow will do the job.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I really should be getting on with the LS, but I couldn't help getting the Iron Priest done. Imagine my distress when I realised I couldn't even give him a plasma pistol. Oh well. He's a bit of a mongrel, with parts from GW, BitsPudlo, and MaxMini. What do you guys think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I finished this Land Speeder this evening with a little help from a Dutch brewery. That's my two entries for this month's Painting Challenge completed way ahead of the deadline for once. Gives me a head start on next month.k:


























And here is my dutch friend overseeing proceedings...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sorry for the multi posts, but hey, it's my log.:grin:

This is my entry to the conversion contest running at the moment. Ever since I saw the BA dread and all the bits it comes with I've had the idea of making an equivalent to the FW chaplain dread for my SWs. I really wanted to give it some sort of crozius, and the force weapon fit the bill nicely, if in a slightly different shape. In all there's bits from the BA dread, venerable dread, berzerkers kit, chaos vehicle srue, some wolf pelts from MaxMini, the SW kits, and most importantly, the deathwing kit. I wanted the model to convey the fact this guy has been fighting and defeating the enemies of the allfather for centuries, thus all the totems and trophy racks. He will be used as a venerable dread as opposed to using the FW chaplain dread rules. So, here he is, C&C welcome as always


















Note the Deathwing shoulder pad on the trophy rack. I had one in my bits box and couldn't resist.


----------



## Carsen

Oh I love that axe.... 

Two minor things popped up in my head.
1. The handle is in the way of the flamer when fired.
2. I would also liked to see a bit of sharpness on the top of the axe blades. (Me being all to practical again)

I'd love to see it painted now.


----------



## Midge913

Very cool conversion man!


----------



## demon bringer

good work man that is a hefty looking conversion. your army seems to be coming alomg with alot more speed than mine


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Carsen said:


> Oh I love that axe....
> 
> Two minor things popped up in my head.
> 1. The handle is in the way of the flamer when fired.
> 2. I would also liked to see a bit of sharpness on the top of the axe blades. (Me being all to practical again)
> 
> I'd love to see it painted now.


Yeah, I only copped that after I put them together, as I did the fist and crozius seperate to the rest of the arm. Ideally I would have seen it earlier and mounted the flamer on the back of the fist, but hindsight and all that... As to the top of the blade, I really didn't want to tinker with the blades too much as I was afraid to mess them up. Besides, there is some spikey goodness there instead.:grin:

@Midge, thank you good sir.:thank_you:

@demon bringer, thanks for the rep. I have to say the Army Painting challenge has been a great help with getting stuff done. Instead of brief but intense periods of activity followed by long periods of doing fuck all, I am now getting through the pile of unpainted minis that were staring at me for ages.


----------



## TheReverend

That is a beast!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This Iron Priest is October's entry in the Painting Challenge, making it the 10th entry and the last one I need to complete the challenge. For some reason I can't put my finger on I'm not quite happy with how he turned out, but he's done. 

I know the power cable on the hammer isn't finished in the picture, this has since been fixed.


----------



## Midge913

I see what you mean about him needing something. Mayhap a few highlights on the grey armor plates of the crusher would sort it out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Mayhap a few highlights on the grey armor plates of the crusher would sort it out.


Maybe. I was thinking today of adding some of the runes from the SW transfer sheet. Shame they don't do them in red, I could have tried some glow effects on them, like they were runes of binding on the jugger. I might try it with a red marker.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Here's the 11th of 12 emtries in the Army Painting Challenge, and finding the time to get any painting done has gotten harder this last month or so, what with overtime kicking in and the discovery that my wife is pregnant. But in all the excitement I got a bit of quiet time this evening, and got this month's Rune Priest done.


----------



## Munky

Great looking models man, I enjoyed looking through your plog.
Your painting has improved since the beginning too, I'm gonna have to really get some stuff done to compete lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thanks Munky, it means a lot. Regular painting seems to be doing the trick for improving the quality of my models.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Khorne's Fist said:


> ... and the discovery that my wife is pregnant.


AWESOME! Congrats man and cheers! :drinks: I am in the same boat, will this be your first? It is for me! Crazy, feels sureal.

Well to talk about your wolves, I think they look great, especially the last guy you just did. Your conversion with the dreadnaught looks fantastic, lets see some paint on him. I will second what Midge said on the blood crush wolf mount, highlights, it could just solve that missing piece. Im not a big fan of transfers unless you can get them to look like there painted on. Either way, I think you got the skill to make it feel complete to you.

Keep up the great work on your Army mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> AWESOME! Congrats man and cheers! :drinks: I am in the same boat, will this be your first? It is for me! Crazy, feels sureal.


Thanks mate, it was a total surprise. This will be our second. Big brother gets a little sister.:victory:




Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I will second what Midge said on the blood crush wolf mount, highlights, it could just solve that missing piece. Im not a big fan of transfers unless you can get them to look like there painted on. Either way, I think you got the skill to make it feel complete to you.


I've been mulling over the thunder crusher, and I really haven't the skills to hand paint the runes without making a total balls of the whole scheme. I agree transfers can look a bit shit, so I'm comtemplating buying the brass etched letters from Secret Weapon minis and sticking them around the flat areas of the legs.


----------



## Midge913

I think that the brass etch would like great! I have never used any brass etch products, but I have heard others speak highly of them. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Munky

Congratz on the news mate! :drinks:

I think you should give the brass a try, I would press them onto the part they are gonna stick to first so they bend to the shape.

I may have to get some of them myself too.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

OHHHH EXCELLENT idea Khorne, excellent indeed!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Let me know how it works out.


That I will. I will probably be using them on the rune priest dread I have planned as well, so I will be consulting the more accomplished painters on here like yourself about working in some sort of glowing effect on them. I'll probably do it on the thunder crusher as well, as the fluff is that the Iron Priest and his mate rune priest Snorri Iron Eye have bound the captured juggernaught with runes, so they'll have to be glowing as well.



Munky said:


> Congratz on the news mate! :drinks:


Cheers mate. Gonna have to get some serious painting done between now and the 6th of June, as I don't think there'll be much done after that.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> OHHHH EXCELLENT idea Khorne, excellent indeed!


Thank you, good sir.

Now, today I realised that I had a problem getting stuff done. The amount of stuff I have sitting on my table base coated or assembled but otherwise untouched is starting to piss me off. I keep getting distracted with the next shiney thing. The Army Painting challenge is the only thing keeping me on track this year. So I made an early New Year's resolution, to get everything on my desk done before I open any more boxes. Here is said table top.










The total on the table includes 14 grey hunters, 3 fenrisian wolves, 3 wolf guard pack leaders, 2 rune priests, a thunder wolf, and a venerable dreadnought. Still unopened on my shelf is a rhino, a land raider, a razorback, a box of termies, 2 more dreads, and a box of vanguard vets that will probably become wolf guard, and enough bits to make easily another 50 marines of varying squads. I really want to have at least one unit of every entry in the codex. My plan for next year's painting challenge was to start an ogre kingdom's army, but on reflection I have enough stuff lying around to do a whole great company, so I think I'll just keep going with my SWs, boring as that may be.

EDIT: Considering that christmas is just around the corner, hopefully there'll be a contemptor dread to add to that list as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Here's the final entry for me in this year's Army Painting Challenge. They're the first of the models that I'm trying to clear off my table. While I'll be painting them as one squad, they're actually going to be padding out two other squads. Three of them are the old metal minis from the 2nd Ed box.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got these guys done in record time. That makes it 12/12 in this year's Army Painting Challenge. I'm happy with how the Mark of the Wulfen dude came out. The head is from MaxMini. I know wulfen are supposed to be using teeth and claws, but I thought nothing says rending like dual wielded chain axes. Also, I had forgotten just how nice the original metal SW models were. They really have loads of nice little details.


























Getting these guys done has given me a bit of extra time to do my next lot, providing Humakt is willing to start another Challenge next year (fingers crossed). 









I was gonna start either an Ogre Kingdoms or Necron army for next year, but a projected lack of fundage, and the fact I still have the guts of another 2000 pts of SW stuff left in boxes, and a contemptor dread on the way from Santa, I've decided to keep going. By this time next year I could possibly have an entire great company painted up.


----------



## Warpath

Fantastic work, there are so many great conversations through out the thread and i'm loving the fact you have mixed in the old SW models too. Fingers crossed you get the contemptor dread as it will be good to see what you do with it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Warpath said:


> Fantastic work, there are so many great conversations through out the thread and i'm loving the fact you have mixed in the old SW models too. Fingers crossed you get the contemptor dread as it will be good to see what you do with it.


Cheers mate. I really don't like painting metals any more for some reason, but I had so many lying around from my 2nd Ed army I couldn't ignore them any longer. They really are great models though. I even have some of the old mohauk scouts that might get a run out soon. 

As to the contemptor, I have to say I haven't been this excited about christmas since, well, actually, last year, when the missus got me the FW SW dread.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well an enitre great company would be most impressive dude! Go for it, I know the temptation to paint something else is there, trust...

40K: Krieg, Dark Angels, Necrons, Eldar, Tau

Fantasy: O&G, VC, Lizardmen, DE, HE

However, once finished with your Space wolves you can look back and say "Damn, I did that!" and it shall be AWESOME!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> However, once finished with your Space wolves you can look back and say "Damn, I did that!" and it shall be AWESOME!


Yeah, I suppose it will. Mind you, I did a bit of a count this evening, and if you include the crews on my land speeders and rhinos, I'm already up around the 70 mark. I have easily enough parts for another 60 or so in varying guises such as termies, scouts, sky claws and WG pack leaders. Never mind the vehicles and dreads. I love dreadnoughts...

Any way, I've been on a bit of a painting roll this week, because I've been using painting as a distraction from some pretty shitty news I got on Monday, so I actually went ahead and got stuck in to what I had planned for next month's painting challenge (if Humakt is good enough to run it again for 2012).


















The plasma gunner is fairly obviously for my GH squad converted from the WoC. It looks like he has two elbows on his right arm, but the arms just weren't long enough. I'll hopefully have the rune priest, standard bearer and WG done by friday.


----------



## Alexious

Nice work here. Your style is great. The only comment I would make is on the Plasma gunner and how you have done the green vent at the front. It looks a little offish.. perhaps keeping it the same as the casing? But great work and technically you have improved over the course of the log so far.


----------



## Munky

I'm seriously considering getting a contemptor after xmas, I may even go as far as wolfing it up a bit.
One thing that I will do is a real nasty power claw for it!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Alexious said:


> Nice work here. Your style is great. The only comment I would make is on the Plasma gunner and how you have done the green vent at the front. It looks a little offish.. perhaps keeping it the same as the casing? But great work and technically you have improved over the course of the log so far.


Cheers mate. I put the improvement down to painting consistantly. As to the plasma gunner, I see what you mean. I might go back and tone it down with a touch of scorpion green.



Munky said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a contemptor after xmas, I may even go as far as wolfing it up a bit.
> One thing that I will do is a real nasty power claw for it!


I'm hoping it's coming with the FW power claw, it looks suitably brutal. Only problem is it comes with a plasma blaster, which isn't an available upgrade for a SW contemptor. I suppose their sagas make up for it though.

I found this guy on line when looking for inspiration for wolfing it up when it gets here, and I have to admit it gave me a stirring somewhere where little plastic toys shouldn't.

13th Company Contemptor

I sat down today to paint some more troops, and realised I had a pain in my ass painting small models, so I decided to finally unwrap the land raider my better half got me for my birthday in April. I decided to go with the redeemer, as what's not to love about hellstorm cannons?










Also, has anyone else noticed that the Land Raider mkIIb has disappeared off the FW website? It was the one with the modern chassis but old style heavy bolters and side sponsons similar to the proteus. A damn shame, because I was thinking of investing in one after christmas. It was one of the coolest looking LR variants. If you search for it on the site it just leads it back to that shitty proteus model.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just a brief update. Haven't had any real time to paint this week, as the last week or so has turned into the shittest few days I've had in years. Anyway, I sat down to paint the flamestorm cannons, and while contemplating how to make the LR more wolfish, I spied the couple of unpainted WFB wolves sitting on the desk, and though they might be useful. So, after half an hour of hacking and two split finger tips, I think it looks good. What do you guys think?


----------



## Red Corsairs

Liking the personalisation there, it will definitely make yours stand out amongst others. Good idea.



Khorne's Fist said:


> and two split finger tips


Well that doesn't sound good..


----------



## Midge913

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just a brief update. Haven't had any real time to paint this week, as the last week or so has turned into the shittest few days I've had in years.


Sorry to hear things are on the outs... Hope things take a swing for the better for you



Khorne's Fist said:


> Anyway, I sat down to paint the flamestorm cannons, and while contemplating how to make the LR more wolfish, I spied the couple of unpainted WFB wolves sitting on the desk, and though they might be useful. So, after half an hour of hacking and two split finger tips, I think it looks good. What do you guys think?


I think it turned out great! Very nice use of parts!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Red Corsairs said:


> Well that doesn't sound good..


Didn't feel too good either.



Midge913 said:


> Sorry to hear things are on the outs... Hope things take a swing for the better for you


Cheers mate. At this stage it'd take a lottery win to balance it out though.




Midge913 said:


> I think it turned out great! Very nice use of parts!


Thanks. I'm thinking of changing the Wolf Lord to Kjarl Grimblood, who's company has no less than 12 redeemers. Gotta love those templates.


----------



## Carsen

Khorne's Fist said:


> ...company has no less than 12 redeemers. Gotta love those templates.


To much Xmas... All I saw in the post was '12 raindeers'.....:biggrin:

Nice work btw.. =)

How's your thunder wolf coming out? Started painting it yet?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Carsen said:


> How's your thunder wolf coming out? Started painting it yet?


He is next up. I just couldn't resist the redeemer any longer, even though it's only a month since I vowed to not start on anything else until I had everything currently on my desk painted. Oh well.:grin:


----------



## Hellados

LOL khorne, I hear that, I promised myself to get all my boyz done before any of the tanks of independent characters but now i've adjusted that to 10 boyz per character/vehicle


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Hellados said:


> LOL khorne, I hear that, I promised myself to get all my boyz done before any of the tanks of independent characters but now i've adjusted that to 10 boyz per character/vehicle


It makes more sense that way I think. You don't get swamped or bored with painting troops, which I find can happen quite easily. It's bad enough with marines, I can only imagine what it must be like with horde armies like orks and nids.:shok:


----------



## Hellados

tbh I get bored after painting 4 models, I have 130 Orks 

The Orks are tons of fun so I tend to do 4 then grab an Ork and do something fun like more chequered things, blood etc 

I don't think I have actually finished a single minature, not with logos and all that kinda thing too


----------



## Midge913

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's bad enough with marines, I can only imagine what it must be like with horde armies like orks and nids.:shok:


There is a reason I only have one painted gaunt........


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Small update. I'm sure like many people christmas put a crimp in my painting schedule. However, I got something done in the last few days after being inspired by playing my first game in a long, long time(Got pwned by IG. Nice to see I can still roll 1s better than anyone).

Anywho, I got some work done on the redeemer weapons.


























I bought the mournfang cavalrey box with the intention of converting them into TWs, but the minute I saw the big crocodilian skull from the kit I knew it was going to find a way onto one of my vehicles. So when I started on the LR, I thought a gang like the SWs would use a land raider as a mobile trophy wrack. I will be looking for more of these, I think it looks great on there.










That's all for now.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Khorne's Fist said:


> (Got pwned by IG. Nice to see I can still roll 1s better than anyone).


WOOT! Rock on IG! :so_happy:

Dang dude, those conversion on the land raider look awesome, def digging the wolf heads on the flamers, very nice touch!

If I may make a small suggestion for the front of the flamers, paint the front with gold, wash lightly with badab black, then use leviathan purple, followed by asurmen blue, devlan mud, and finally badab black again and it will give you a nice burnt/heated metal look. Make sure to not let it pool.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'll give that a go. I was just piling on the devlan mud to get that scorched look. k:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Take a look at my Krieg Hvy flamer grenadier squad, link below for quick reference.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79388&page=28

Its just an idea, but will add that much more flavor to the look of the tank. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I see what you mean about painting the front of the flamer gold, it looks very impressive, but after painting the wolf heads gold I think I want them to stand out from the boltgun metal of the flamer. Do you think that list of washes would work on the bolt gun metal in a similar way?


----------



## Hellados

I really like DofEs idea with the washes what was the army list you played against? 

was it mech?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Hellados said:


> what was the army list you played against? was it mech?


No, it was only 1000 pts to shake off the cobwebs so my opponent took it easy on me. All he had was a LR, chimera and a basilisk. One of his squads of guardsmen killed a dreadnought and beat 5 charging GHs in CC due to my god given ability to roll 1s. I ended up with only a razorback and two scouts left at the end. 

Despite that it was good to get playing again, and hopefully I'll get some more games in soon.


----------



## TheReverend

The redeemer is looking good so far. I hate painting tanks so it always takes me ages. 

Can't wait to see what you do with your Contemptor.

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with your Contemptor.


You won't have to wait long. I got the weapons for him today, along with a couple of other bits. I want to try and get this fella done in the next couple weeks for a league that's starting this week.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

TheReverend said:


> I hate painting tanks so it always takes me ages.
> 
> Rev


So did I my friend, so did I! Now, I am super comfortable, still a couple things to improve on, but I finally tackled that Daemon...:threaten:


I see an Autocannon and Cyclone launcher for the Contemp...SWEET!

Good luck getting him squared away and ready for the league Khorne!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Very small update. Played the first game of the new league tonight, 1850 pts of SWs versus Heresy's very own mcmuffin and his CSMs. It turned out to be a great game. 

I got off to an excellent start, in my first turn my long fangs took out his defiler, and my iron priest on TW took out Kharn the Betrayer's land raider after racing 24" across the board. My WL then drop podded in with a squad of GHs, lost half the squad to a vindicator and was assaulted by Kharn and his squad of berzerkers. The GHs didn't last long, and then Kharn and Nightrunner himself faced off, and killed each other. 

At this stage his lash prince started making a tit of my squads, pulling them off objectives and into assault range. My wolf priest managed to get him down to one wound, but the prince finished him off and moved on to my squad of scouts who had let me down for the first time by not coming on where I wanted them and doing nothing but get killed. At this point the game ended with mcmuffin holding two objectives with pretty much complete squads, while all I had left was a lone Long Fang, a couple of scouts still in combat with the Prince. An enjoyable game all around. 

While I didn't get the win points, I did however max out on points available for being wysiwyg, fully painted and based, so in the end we both ended up with 25 pts in the league standings. On to next week.

As to what I've been working on lately, I now have the contemptor fully washed and cleaned up, and found a little time to continue with the theme of my redeemer being a mobile trophy rack for the great company. The wolf skulls are GS pressed into some instamoulds I made a while ago, along with some skulls of various enemies from my bits box.


----------



## mcmuffin

Wow, i see what you mean there about the skulls, they are fantastic. Yeah, it was a quality game, my thrown together fluffy chaos force didn't stand a chance against the wysiwyg, painted and fully based glory of Alaric and his homeboys. It was a quality game, highlight had to be Kharn and Alaric facing off and killing each other. Damn you 5+ invul.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*FW goodness.*

Having slipped into a bit of a slack period after the Painting Challenge, my participation in a new league has encouraged me to get the finger out and start again. And what a way to get at it again...


























There's a bit to go with wolfing it up, but I don't want to go too overboard with that either. It's such a beautiful model I don't want to clutter up it's lines too much. 

Also, I'm thinking of doing it a proper preHeresy grey instead of the usual fenris grey that the rest of the army is, but I don't want it to look out of place amongst the rest of the army. Any thoughts on how I might achieve that?

P.S. This is the single finest model in any range I've ever put together. The range of poses that the fully posable joints give it are amazing. A stunning model.


----------



## TheReverend

Mate! I love those skulls on teh Land Raider!! haha, what a rack! 

And that contemptor is looking sweet. I see you used the normal head and not the one with the lense that comes with the missiles. Did you just prefer that one? 
I love that claw hand! Looks way more brutal than the standard fist. The only reason I didn't get that one was beacuse it comes with a plasma gun that I couldn't use in 40k. 

And I know what you mean about FW stuff in general, and thecontemptor in particular, being being so nice you don't want to alter it too much! I'm sure it'll look individual enough when you've painted it and added some pack markings.

Not sure how you'll stop it from looking out of place when you painted it a different shade of grey... why don't you paint it the same shade of grey but weather it more, therefore making it a fair bit darker and dirtier. I dunno, that's all I can think. I can say that the grey on my SW's have been painted three different ways now and they don't look out of place when they're all massed together. 

Good luck!

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> Mate! I love those skulls on teh Land Raider!! haha, what a rack!
> 
> And that contemptor is looking sweet. I see you used the normal head and not the one with the lense that comes with the missiles. Did you just prefer that one?
> I love that claw hand! Looks way more brutal than the standard fist. The only reason I didn't get that one was beacuse it comes with a plasma gun that I couldn't use in 40k.
> 
> And I know what you mean about FW stuff in general, and thecontemptor in particular, being being so nice you don't want to alter it too much! I'm sure it'll look individual enough when you've painted it and added some pack markings.
> 
> Not sure how you'll stop it from looking out of place when you painted it a different shade of grey... why don't you paint it the same shade of grey but weather it more, therefore making it a fair bit darker and dirtier. I dunno, that's all I can think. I can say that the grey on my SW's have been painted three different ways now and they don't look out of place when they're all massed together.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Rev


Cheers mate. 

Between the Land Raider, the contemptor and the urgent need for another squad of scouts, I'm like a dog with two mickeys, I don't know where to sniff. I want to get them all on the table before the end of the league I'm playing in at the moment(played out a great draw with GKs last night. Epic game).

What I'm going to do with the painting is to paint it the standard fenris grey but give it a wash of badab black to make it slightly darker, while still being the same tone.

I actually got over the heavy flamer/plasma blaster problem easily enough in the end. See below. I used the graviton gun as the flamer nozzle because none of the flamers from various kits I have fit into the claw. I snipped off the two power packs from the plasma blaster ammo attachment, and took the fuel canisters off the two flamers in the FW special weapons pack, and hey presto, I'm quite happy with the results.


----------



## TheReverend

That's a neat solution to the flamer problem. I should have thought about offering you the flamer as I used the storm bolter. Oh well, yours looks great, very tidy job there, and the twin canister doobie will make it look a little different to others. 

Hope my games today are as good as your GK one sounded... I sadly doubt they will be though!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Ok, after putting in a double shift on this guy, I got him finished in record time. And just in time to try and squeeze him into my list for this Thursday night's league match. Just have to figure out what to drop to fit him in. So, without further adieu, here is Geirulf Crooked Jaw, Scourge of Iyanden.

I wanted him to stand apart from the rest of the army, but not look out of place, so I washed the whole model with badab black to darken the tone compared to his brothers. It came out making the model slightly oily looking, which I actually quite liked. It kinda fits the dark fluff of SW contemptors.


----------



## mcmuffin

And the amazeballsyness continues, Rep if i can.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mcmuffin said:


> And the amazeballsyness continues, Rep if i can.


Thank you, good sir. You might get a real close look on thurs evening, depending on the draw this evening.:grin:


----------



## TheReverend

Mr Fist, that is a job very well done! It looks sweet. I like that shade of grey too, almost like the nearly-metallic grey of the wolves in some of the Heresy artwork. Liking the green eyes too, that's a neat touch. 

I'm sure he'll win many a great victory now! 

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> Mr Fist, that is a job very well done!


Thanks mate. Not quite as sweet as yours, but I'm happy with how he turned out.



TheReverend said:


> I'm sure he'll win many a great victory now!


He better.:spiteful: I just rejigged my list to fit him in. I dropped a rune priest and plasma dread to make room. Mind you, those two managed to kill exactly _fuck all _in my last two games, so there's no real pressure on him.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Considering my usual lightning clawed wolf lord has performed pretty pathetically lately, I decided it was time he handed over charge to someone else for a while. I decided that he'd be on a TW, as my Iron Priest on TW as been my star performer lately, even if he hasn't survived a game yet. So here he is, with frost blade and storm shield. He's actually made up of bits from 7 kits, 6 of them GW.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I did a bit more on this chap, and realised the shoulder pads are a bit too big, so I decided to use normal ones. I also tried another backpack, but I'm not sure about the cloak. 


















I also discovered I had mislaid Grimnar's axe head, so after a bit of rooting around, I came across an old model of Gotrek I never used, and after a bit of chopping, Grimnar has IMO a better looking axe than the original.









Any kind of feedback would be greatly appreciated. For some reason I haven't been getting a whole lot recently. The reason for the plog was to use the feedback as motivation to keep going.


----------



## Midge913

Wow! That Thunderwolf is huge in comparison. I think that the cloak would have looked better sitting underneath the back pack but other than that I think he is looking pretty spiffy. I completely agree about the axe swap on Grimnir, that one looks much more celtic looking and fits the motif of the Wolves much better man! Keep at 'em, comments seem to be slow on the forum for some reason, but people are still watching.


----------



## mcmuffin

I think the new pads look better anyway, for the cloak, could i recommend maybe putting it in between the backpack and the body and seeing how that looks?


----------



## demon bringer

Khorne's Fist said:


> I did a bit more on this chap, and realised the shoulder pads are a bit too big, so I decided to use normal ones. I also tried another backpack, but I'm not sure about the cloak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also discovered I had mislaid Grimnar's axe head, so after a bit of rooting around, I came across an old model of Gotrek I never used, and after a bit of chopping, Grimnar has IMO a better looking axe than the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any kind of feedback would be greatly appreciated. For some reason I haven't been getting a whole lot recently. The reason for the plog was to use the feedback as motivation to keep going.


i like grimnars axe mate. i don't like the wolf though. thats not any fault of yours i just have never been fond of this sculpt. also i think the cloak would look better under the back pack.

btw its been a while since i've been on your thread but the army is comming along nicely great workk:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Keep at 'em, comments seem to be slow on the forum for some reason, but people are still watching.


Thanks Midge. I should have known you at least would be watching.



mcmuffin said:


> I think the new pads look better anyway, for the cloak, could i recommend maybe putting it in between the backpack and the body and seeing how that looks?


I would if it wasn't glued on to the pack already. I'll probably just go with the old wolf head one instead. He might make my list for this Thursday if you're around, but it'll probably be the following week.



demon bringer said:


> its been a while since i've been on your thread but the army is comming along nicely great workk:


Cheers mate. The painting challenge was a great help this year.


----------



## mcmuffin

I will look forward to seeing him on the tabletop, he should do some serious smashing.


----------



## Jacobite

That axe looks great. Really fits with the mini.

I can't really comment on the Thunder Cav - I'm against the whole idea of them.

I love your work on the LR - the skulls on the doors and engine look great as do the wolf heads. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Skari

Looking great. Keep it up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mcmuffin said:


> he should do some serious smashing.


He better, or I'm blaming you.:wink: I took your suggestion to give him the frost blade instead of a TH to keep his I5 in combat, and the storm shield because it's only 5 pts more than a Belt of Russ and gives the 3+ save. 



Jacobite said:


> I can't really comment on the Thunder Cav - I'm against the whole idea of them.


Thanks. I'm really happy with the LR, but other things keep jumping the queue to get painted, like the contemptor, and this fella. What do you not like about TWs?



Skari said:


> Looking great. Keep it up.


Cheers.:victory:


----------



## Kreuger

I'm digging the dread. I think he'll stand out in a really good way by being darker. The highlighting is good. I think the transfers all look nice and sharp. And the accent colors are all working really well - the wolftail transfer, the blood claw transfer, the purity seals, and of course the powerfist with the red fingers all look really good and break up the solid areas of color.

I think everything you have is good. I do have a few small criticisms and little suggestions for additions.

I think the studs on his armor plating need to get picked out in either a steel or a bronze color. I'm a stickler for painting studs and rivets. Which must come from 20 years of playing chaos. That little touch of detailing is what often makes a chaos marines look finished compared to one where it wasn't done.

The same goes for the semi-circle framing the top of the pilot's compartment. And the details of the joints could do with some bronze as well.

The twin linked autocannnons could really use some more colors and contrast. The rest of the model has a satisfying variation of colors and tones. The baffles and ejection slot could do with some more shading. The housing for the body of the weapon and the magazine all seems so . . . bland and monochromatic. The tanks could be darker (maybe tin bitz) and the rivets on the these guns need some love too.

All little details but they'll take this guy up another few notches.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Jacobite

Khorne's Fist said:


> Thanks. I'm really happy with the LR, but other things keep jumping the queue to get painted, like the contemptor, and this fella. What do you not like about TWs?
> Cheers.:victory:


They are just so... well obvious, lazy and infantile basically. Its an army called Space Wolves so I know lets put them on wolves that'll be cool! And because they are super humans the wolves need to be like uber big and stuff! It's the kind of thing that I thought was awesome when I was 12 (which is now their target market...)

Now I like the grim dark of 40k, you know the kind of 40k where a =I= goes to all the trouble of purging a planet of a chaos cult and then reaches the conclusion that the taint will always be there so he virus bombs it. Not the 40k where Astartes, already genetically modified killing machines ride wolves into battle. Sorry that's the Guards job, they have xenos mounts because they an't that cool nor powerful. You're a fucking Space Marine, you don't need to be made any more awesome.

But that's just me. I an't going to refuse to play against them. I'm just not going to field them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

@Kreuger, thanks for the feedback, there's a lot of good points in what you say. Unfortunately he is now varnished, and I'm pretty happy with how he turned out. I will however keep your tips in mind for the one I'm ordering on my next pay day. He'll be magnetised, with options for twin assault cannons, twin claws, or a mix. This is now my favourite model FW have ever produced.



Jacobite said:


> They are just so... well obvious, lazy and infantile basically.


I see your point. But I lean the other way. When I started collecting SWs as a teen I always wanted to run a pack of wolves with them. Now that I actually can run with wolves, I'm gonna pack in loads of them. Then again, I revel in being a fluffy player.:grin:


----------



## Jacobite

Khorne's Fist said:


> I see your point. But I lean the other way. When I started collecting SWs as a teen I always wanted to run a pack of wolves with them. Now that I actually can run with wolves, I'm gonna pack in loads of them. Then again, I revel in being a fluffy player.:grin:


Oh I like the idea of them taking wolves with them and running them in packs alongside them. That fits with their rustic character which I like. But riding the things is pushing it for me.


----------



## mcmuffin

Jacobite said:


> Oh I like the idea of them taking wolves with them and running them in packs alongside them. That fits with their rustic character which I like. But riding the things is pushing it for me.


Most of the wolves are semi-cybernetic anyway, Do you also disagree with Berzerkers on Juggernauts?


----------



## Jacobite

Hey Mcmuffin, nope but that's primarily due to them being Chaos in nature. The usual rules don't apply for that lot of nutters. Also... Space Wolves are Vikings... in fucking space. Vikings are cool. Space is cool. They are also wear wolf skins. Wolves are cool. Now rule of three means that works. More than 3 cool things... its a bit of over kill. We got the message. These guys are cool, don't need to go over board with it.

But lets not let this get into a debate about why I don't like WOLF Guard Space WOLVES riding Thunder WOLVES while wearing WOLF skin pelts and armed with WOLF Claws who may or may not have the mark of the WULFen and have such an infinety with wolves that they are WOLFkin... more pictures Khorne! More of dem picitures!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jacobite said:


> more pictures Khorne! More of dem picitures!


Ask and ye shall receive...


I pulled a bumper shift on this chap yesterday, and just added the finishing touches this morning. I listened regarding the cloak, and went with the old reliable wolfhead back pack. I must admit I'm delighted with how he turned out, in particular the frost blade.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good mate! I love the more muted blue/grey on the blade, it really does convey a frosty appearance.


----------



## Old Man78

Awesome big lad, very nicely done! I'm not a fan of the thunder wolf cavalry thing but that looks great!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate! I love the more muted blue/grey on the blade, it really does convey a frosty appearance.


Cheers.:victory: The sword actually only took a few minutes to do, midnight blue dry brushed with ice blue and finished with skull white. 



Oldman78 said:


> I'm not a fan of the thunder wolf cavalry thing


Ah come on, everyone loves a cuddly puppy.:wink:


----------



## Old Man78

Ah come on, everyone loves a cuddly puppy.:wink:[/QUOTE]

If you can fit your head in its mouth no matter what it looks like it ain't cuddly!:laugh:


----------



## CaptainQuackers

Fantastic log, it's good to see ye olde Space puppies getting some love. This thread has definitely inspired me to get off my arse and finish my SW.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

CaptainQuackers said:


> Fantastic log, it's good to see ye olde Space puppies getting some love. This thread has definitely inspired me to get off my arse and finish my SW.


Glad it helped. I look forward to seeing your finished models.


----------



## Jangalak

Hey,

This is great stuff mate, ditto on the sword - thats a really nice effect you have acheived. Where did you get the T'wolf from? I heard that GW are close top releasing some T'wolf models (about two years late) but then I have been waiting for some fabled Hydra flak tanks as a plastic set to come out forever now so dont hold your breath.

Keep 'em coming, the Russ would be proud!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jangalak said:


> This is great stuff mate, ditto on the sword - thats a really nice effect you have acheived. Where did you get the T'wolf from? I heard that GW are close top releasing some T'wolf models (about two years late)


Thanks. The sword was actually one of the easiest bits. I had a brain fart, tried it out and for once it worked out for me. I got the TW from a Polish company called BitsPudlo. I'll be picking up a couple more whether or not GW finally bring out their own.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Right, after a couple of weeks of nothing happening, the Army Painting Challenge is back, and with it my urge to pick up a brush. I am currently on leave with no cash to do anything or go anywhere meaningful, so I have plenty of time to paint. To that end I finished my first month's entry in this year's challenge in record time. 


















































I also had time in the middle of painting this while waiting for washes and paints to dry to finish off this old school WG model. It's a real shame GW didn't bring out all the old models in finecast, as they still hold up nearly 20 years after they were released.


----------



## jonileth

Damn... that's all I have to say... damn... :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

jonileth said:


> Damn... that's all I have to say... damn... :shok:


Thanks, I think...


----------



## CaptainQuackers

Wow, I love that Land Raider. The skulls on the door look fantastic. On the WG model, I like the paint job but the mini itself I'm not a fan of. He looks like a squat.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

CaptainQuackers said:


> Wow, I love that Land Raider. The skulls on the door look fantastic.


Thanks. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out.



CaptainQuackers said:


> On the WG model, I like the paint job but the mini itself I'm not a fan of. He looks like a squat.


I know what you mean. There is something slightly out of scale about the model. The head is actually bigger than any helmet you could put on it, and it looks like he has no neck. I am somewhat emotionally attached to this guy though, as he was one of the very first models I ever painted way back when the SWs first came out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great job KF!

I see you left the flamers as is with the wolf heads ontop. The old school WG model looks good as well, but his lower half looks a little short, still a cool model in my opinion. I also like how you left the power axe on the top of the raider so when the melta gunner says "Screw this shooting mess, time for some melee!" he had it readily available. Someties I like to picture the action as if in a movie...lol.

Anyways, good job on getting it finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I also like how you left the power axe on the top of the raider so when the melta gunner says "Screw this shooting mess, time for some melee!" he had it readily available.


Thanks a lot. The way I saw it, every self respecting SW has a CCW near at hand, even if he is riding around in a mobile fortress.


----------



## TheReverend

Mr Fist, that landraider has turned out fine!! And that trophy rack is enviable. I'll have to think of something similar when I get my next landraider!!  great work as usual!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Considering I managed to get this month's entry done in record time, I now have time to concentrate on filling some gaps in my list. I got tabled yesterday by GKs because I had no rune priest in my 1850pt list, and on the back of that I have dropped my tricked out contemptor with drop pod, freeing up 300 pts. That's 3 rune priests. To that end I finished this guy in a hurry.


















And as usual, I had an audience. Notice the staples in her head after the fence she normally chews bit back.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I spent a hungover afternoon putting together next month's entry for the painting challenge. I really don't like the shields that come in the TW box, so I decided to use the shields and a few other bits from the WoC box I have lying around. The frost blade is from the chaos knights box. The rune on the vambrace is a little added bonus.










































Also, a sneak peak of a little side project I'll be working on.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good man! I think the WoC pieces look fabulous! Much better aesthetically than the shields from the box.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Looking good man! I think the WoC pieces look fabulous! Much better aesthetically than the shields from the box.


Cheers Midge. There's actually none of the TW weapons on these guys, and only one head. One of the best things a SW player can buy in my opinion is the WoC box. The sheer amount of options that the bits in that box give a SW player are fantastic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*KF's Flames of War plog.*

So, the guys I game with have convinced me to take part in a Flames of War ( a system allowing you to play as any of the forces involved in WWII) league now that the 3rd Edition is released. Now, the cool armies are of course the Germans and the Russians with all those massive tanks and artillery choices, but as some of the other lads were already playing them I decided to go with a British force, namely an Irish Guards unit from the Hell's Highway book(similar to a codex). These are the first of my Shermans from The Plastic Soldier Company. There will be ten more bought tomorrow evening, including some Sherman fireflies. Let me know what you think.:so_happy:


----------



## Midge913

Very cool!!!! I like the mottled green look. Nice to actually see a FoW log to be honest. I will be following this with great interest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Very cool!!!! I like the mottled green look. Nice to actually see a FoW log to be honest. I will be following this with great interest.


Thanks Midge. I couldn't justify spending more money on the FoW paint set considering the amount of GW paints I have, so I tried to get as close to the scheme in the army book as I could. It's camo green darkened with DA green and heavily washed with devlan mud. It came out better than expected. 

I'm taking on the forces of the third reich tomorrow night in my first game, so I managed to get 5 of these painted in one sitting.


----------



## Redeemer007

Awesome looking Shermans!


----------



## LukeValantine

Not Russian enough, but hay no one is perfect. Good job so far although you should take some brown to the edges of the tracks to make them look like they didn't just roll of the assembly line.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Good looking Shermans. Are you going to decal your tanks? They look good now and will look great decaled up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thanks guys. @Kjell, yeah, I'm just waiting on Plastic Soldier Company to release their Guards decal sheet. It's due out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

In case their decals aren't up to snuff have you looked at I-94 enterprises or dom's Decals as alternatives? I have used I-94 and love how thin the decals are. The melt into 15mm models when properly applied. I know others who swear by Dom's.

Just FYI in case the decals are delayed or sub-par.


----------



## humakt

A few of the people at my local club play FoW, but I dont often see a fully painted army.

Nicely painted shermans, but I think the metalics look way to shiney. I would maybe thing about giving them a wash of black to reduce the gleam.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

humakt said:


> Nicely painted shermans, but I think the metalics look way to shiney. I would maybe thing about giving them a wash of black to reduce the gleam.


They are actually washed with badab black, but I think I'll go over them with devlan mud. It should give them a more greased and oily look.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally got my hands on Plastic Soldier Compainy's new sherman fireflies, and they are excellent. They will give me some serious antitiank fire power in the league starting next week, considering I'll be going up against some Tiger heavy german lists and Russian heavy armour lists.

I now have to try and get 5 fireflies, 5 standard shermans, 2 M10 tank destroyers and a rifle platoon painted by Thursday.

The fireflies are great models. The barrel really helps them stand out against their smaller cousins.

















Still waiting on the decal sheet, and contemplating buying some artillery and air cover. What I have gives me close to 2000 pts already though. I'm really getting to like the fact that you can build a good sized FoW army for a little over €100. Makes a pleasent change from other systems.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

> I'm really getting to like the fact that you can build a good sized FoW army for a little over €100. Makes a pleasent change from other systems.


That was one of the things that made FoW a good choice for me. Of course it doesn't matter if you spend just as much money, but have way more armies...:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got the first TW for this month's Painting Challenge pretty much finished this evening. Been finding it hard to get motivated to paint these guys for some reason. Might have something to do with immersing myself in Flames of War lately.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got these boys finished at last. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good mate!


----------



## Zero Effect

Loving the wolves Khorne.

Cant wait to paint mine up. Nice work on the shields and weaponry.

Zero Effect


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate!


Cheers Midge.



Zero Effect said:


> Loving the wolves Khorne.
> 
> Cant wait to paint mine up. Nice work on the shields and weaponry.
> 
> Zero Effect


Thanks mate. The various WFB chaos boxes are a SW player's dream conversion kit. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This month's entry in the painting challenge will be tough as we're expecting a baby on the 29th of the month, but I'm going to give it my best shot. I might not get a chance for a couple of months after the baby comes along. I also put together a few wolf guard, including Arjac while I was at it for later on.


















I also got around to finishing off this guy. I have another standard bearer that I might do something similar with.


----------



## TheReverend

Mate, that latest squad is looking quite varied, I'm liking it. Lots and lots of bitz in there 

Thebanner bearer looks great, I love what you've done with the banner itself. Any thoughts about adding some text to it to fill up the space? You know, listing the sagas of the great company? 

Did you buy the new transfer sheets? If so were they any good?


----------



## Midge913

I am with Rev, the new squad looks great. Each marine is very unique and the effect across the squad is quite nice. 

I am going to have to agree again with Rev about the banner. It looks nice as is, but feels a bit empty. It needs some text or some smaller icons to fill out the rest of the open space. 

All in all good work and I look forward to seeing the next squad painted up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers guys. I agree with the banner being a bit plain, I might put some of the runes on the transfer sheets on there to break it up a bit.



TheReverend said:


> Did you buy the new transfer sheets? If so were they any good?


No, I didn't bother. They're pretty much the same as the ones that come in the box, only more specific to each wolf lord. I got the FW sheet a while ago as well, which is much better than any of them.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> No, I didn't bother. They're pretty much the same as the ones that come in the box, only more specific to each wolf lord. I got the FW sheet a while ago as well, which is much better than any of them.


Cool. I held back buying them too. And I had the same problem with my first banner bearer. Then I stripped the banner off him and used the FW space wolves dreanought banner and prayed no one would realise I hadn't put much detail on it


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> Cool. I held back buying them too. And I had the same problem with my first banner bearer. Then I stripped the banner off him and used the FW space wolves dreanought banner and prayed no one would realise I hadn't put much detail on it


Now that you mention it, I have the dread banner in my bits box. I was going to use it on my redeemer, but never bothered. I might have to root it out for this month's squad.


----------



## TheReverend

That FW banner is awesome and should be used, not sitting in the bitz box... :laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus

It's possible I just missed it earlier, but where did you get the pre-Heresy style shoulder pads for the Terminator? I'm working on a Sons of Horus army as a side project, and really want some of those for my Terminators-- but I haven't been able to find anybody that makes 'em that aren't stamped with extra details (i.e, Scribor).


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well done on the Thunder Cav my friend. Those posses are just fantastic and the models themselves were a great addition to the Space Wolves.

If I may add, it requires an extra step of painting, but painting the sand on the base would add another level of detail to the model. Base the sand black, heavy drybrush scroched brown, light drybrush of bestial brown. Not that much extra work, but the end results is super.

Keep up the good work buddy.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The Son of Horus said:


> It's possible I just missed it earlier, but where did you get the pre-Heresy style shoulder pads for the Terminator?


I got them from MaxMini. The really good thing about them is that you can order the specific ones you want as oppossed to the selection in the picture. Not bad for a little over $7.

@ DoE, I know the bases could do with a bit more effort, but sometimes I find it hard enough to get motivated to paint the models, never mind put in the extra bit of effort required for the bases.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

After a couple of month's enforced break after our daughter was born at the end of May, I finally managed to get in some brush time. I entered these guys in May and June's Army Painting challenge, but had to use real life cards for both as my life is now lived according to the vagaries of an infant. Now that we're a bit more settled though I hope to get back on track.

I'm currently debating what to do with this army. I have a fair bit of stuff left still boxed and in bits boxes, including a couple of rhinos and razorbacks, 2 dreads, a land speeder, a box of TW cav and various infantry kits, but the only thing that is really grabbing my interest is adding an allied squad of Death Company jump packers to use as wulfen. Watch this space.


----------



## TheReverend

Looking great. I really like the skin tones you have used, and green lenses will surely make them stand out from most other SW's armies. 

Great work

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers Rev. The skin is just tallarn flesh washed heavily with ogryn felsh and highlighted with tallarn again. Fast, simple and very effective if I do say so myself.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Beautiful work Khorne! Your wolves are very impressive and the littl ebits of coversions here and there all add up and make your army stand out. Well done on the last unit mate, keep it up and congrats again on the little one.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Great work on the newest squad mate! They look awesome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers guys. For next month's entry I'm torn between a las-plas razorback for these guys, or a preowned vindicator I rescued from the bits bin in my FLGS for €10.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

This is a great army Khorne, and the latest entry is just as nice as the rest. I like the older helms added in and the well executed paint job.

Congrats on the little one, too, more gaming buddies is alwasy a good thing!


----------



## Macas

Nice looking army.


----------



## Grins1878

Sweet looking army that man! Been mooching at your Thunderwolves!  haha Checking all the plogs for how people tend to do fur, not sure which way I'm going with it really but yours look sweet! 

Superb work pal!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thanks for the feedback guys.

@Grins, the TWs were very easy, and most importantly, quick. If you decide to go that way, it's Codex grey, washed with badab black, highlight codex grey, repeat. Final highlight of white around the neck ruff.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Considering the difficulties the site has gone through and the loss of my last entries, here is an updated update. Since the last post I went to the European Team Championships in Poland in August with my British Armoured Squadron, and promptly got handed my ass on a plate. Since then I went to the other side and started a German infantry force, namely a Fallschirmjager company, elite paratroopers who got their first run out last night, and performed exceptionally well, destroying an armoured company without a single casualty. Unfortunately they still lost because I left an objective undefended. Rookie mistake, not to be repeated. 

On to the photos. I managed to paint two platoons completed over a weekend of nights.









































Next part of the force, 3 jagdpanthers. These are some seriously bad ass tanks, and they put the frighteners on anybody who has to go up against them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Ok, there hasn't been much interest on here in this plog, but considering I was moaning about the lack of posts and something intangible being missing since The Crash, I thought I should play my own small part and up my own post count. Besides, there isn't enough Flames of War on here, and it gives me a chance to brag about coming 3rd in the very first FoW tournie in the Republic of Ireland last week.:victory:

So, continuing with my Fallschirmjager company I got a lot done since the last post. First up is my 15cm heavy artillery battery. These guys have proved to be lethal on the table, dealing with infantry and tanks with equal ease.









Next, an LG40 light gun platoon. Their only real purpose is to get my platoon count up as they are so cheap pts wise, but can be very dangerous if ambushing side armour.









These are PaK40s, lethal anti tank guns. These 2 are actually from the new _Open Fire_ box set, which is similar to _Dark Vengeance_ in it's wealth of content.









These are the grenadiers from the afore mentioned box set, which I painted for our FLGS for a display table the owner wants to put together. These are the first plastic infantry Battlefront have produced, and they look great.









































Now on to some work I did last night. This is the very first time I have ever used an airbrush, and I have to say I am very happy with how they turned out. The time saved is also a great advantage. I did the camo on 7 tanks in less than an hour, and I think with a bit of practice I might get a lot better and quicker with it. So here is a panther and jagdpanther that only need the details finished off.


----------



## Midge913

Dude I think that all your stuff looks great! Those artillery pieces and the Grenadiers look fantastic and are definitely my favorite. I will promise to continue to comment if you continue to post photos. I feel your pain with the project logs getting few comments at the moment and I think that you have hit the nail on the head when it comes to the solution. Those of us who have been around for awhile just need to keep posting! Again, nice looking pieces and I can't wait to see those tanks finished off.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking sweet. May I suggest some dry pigment powder to dirty your tanks up a bit. Burnt siena would do you well. If you get Fine Scale Modeler over seas grab this months issue, there is a great article on making armor look older pretty easy. Basically dampen the model and cover in salt, spray the camo again but slightly darker, wash salt off, fives the paint an older uneven but still uniform look.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers guys. Midge, I think you're right, the more senior members need to drive the recovery and try to get back whatever it is that's missing. 

Djinn, thanks for the feedback. I haven't seen the particular article you're talking about, but it sounds like one in WD last month that used salt. I'm going to try and get the hang of the air brush first before I move on to other advanced techniques. I may also seek your advice on getting my own, as I only own a share of the one I'm using.


----------



## Djinn24

Ask away when you decide to get one.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Looking good KF. FoW is still my favorite game and it is nice to see some models on here. Your Germans look ace and the tank camo came out very nice. 

As for posting, well, I lost the ability to log into Heresy at work and therefor hours of time each week on the forum. Stupid net minders. Nothing better to do than block my net access to pics of shiny things.... Grumble...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

KjellThorngaard said:


> Looking good KF. FoW is still my favorite game and it is nice to see some models on here. Your Germans look ace and the tank camo came out very nice.


Thanks Kjell. FoW has overtaken 40k in my affections as well. As to the tank camo, I am pretty happy with it, especially for my first time using an airbrush. Gonna have to buy more tanks to practice on.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

> Gonna have to buy more tanks to practice on.


Of course! How else can you get better at it? Plus, everybody needs an entire Panzer division in 15mmm right?


----------



## Old Man78

3rd place in a tournie, great painting on tiny things with an airbrush!!! Your just showing off mate, great work +rep. Jagdpanthers are things of beauty, I had to be peeled off the one in the Imperial War Museum!! I do not know how you have the patience to paint stuff so small


----------



## Hellados

3rd place is really good, are the German armies over powered or are the lists balanced? I'm not sure if that question even applies but knowing what I know about German stuff compared to the allies LOL

Absolutely stunning models, I'm amazed at the detail you've getting on the men!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> I do not know how you have the patience to paint stuff so small


Would you believe it's actually easier and faster than painting larger models? Washes play a huge part in finishing them off so well.



Hellados said:


> 3rd place is really good, are the German armies over powered or are the lists balanced? I'm not sure if that question even applies but knowing what I know about German stuff compared to the allies LOL
> 
> Absolutely stunning models, I'm amazed at the detail you've getting on the men!


Thanks for the compliments. As for the lists, they are fairly well balanced. The really cheesey and allegedly overpowered lists at the moment are actually both American. There's a tank destroyer company which basically allows you to deep strike some uber killy tank killers, and 2nd Infantry Division, which seems to be doing well on the tournie scene. 

In general while German lists are not over powered, they are very well balanced with most having access to lots of goodies, where as some allied lists lacked certain elements that might have made a difference. This however actually mostly reflects history and how the war panned out in the various theatres that the army books cover. 

In the newer books that cover the Battle of the Bulge, some of the Germans are Reluctant/Trained as opposed to the normal German status of Confident/Veteran, which makes a huge difference to the game, both in mechanics and points cost. Being only trained instead of veteran is a huge disadvantage, even if you're in a panther tank.


----------



## Hellados

Hmmm this makes me think that this is an american game (biased much) lol

Where are the Russians, the K1a and T34s wtfpwned


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Flames of War actually comes from New Zealand and I'm pretty sure they go to great lengths to make the game historically plausible while being balanced. Two things which are usually mutually exclusive.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Hellados said:


> Hmmm this makes me think that this is an american game (biased much) lol
> 
> Where are the Russians, the K1a and T34s wtfpwned


There are plenty of russians, I got my ass kicked by them last week.



Magpie_Oz said:


> I'm pretty sure they go to great lengths to make the game historically plausible while being balanced.


In general they do, but the likes of the tank destroyer platoons are kinda broken, and not that historically accurate, especially in a Late War book. In reality they pretty much did away with the security sections when they got out of North Africa, yet in the game they are what allows the destroyers to ambush.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got around to some brush time in after working 8 days straight, and it turned out to be quite a productive few hours.

Stug Platoon.

















Jagdpanthers.

















Finally got the last of the grenadiers done for my FLGS as well.









This was the tank park this morning before I got the Stugs and j/panthers done.


----------



## Midge913

Those Stugs look great man! The camo patterns came out excellent.


----------



## Djinn24

Any plans on weathering? Nicely done but a bit clean


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Midge913 said:


> Those Stugs look great man! The camo patterns came out excellent.


Cheers Midge. They cam out better than I could have hoped to be honest.



djinn24 said:


> Any plans on weathering? Nicely done but a bit clean


I'm thinking of borrowing my mate's pigments to dirty them up, but I can't help have the same inclination as I do with my 40k models, in that I like them clean looking, as if they just rolled off the production line. 

If I do it'll probably be on the stugs first as they are the cheapest of all the models and I have 6 more to put together. Watch this space.


----------



## Djinn24

I'm subscribed so I will.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

After an extended break brought on by Christmas and the purchase of CoD Black Ops II, I finally got something done.

First up the V1 from the _Open Fire_ box. I just based it on plasticard and job done. I gave the rocket one coat too many of Devlan Mud, but not a lot I can do about it now. I have a plan for a whole battery of these if I can get my hands on a few more.

























Finished a HMG platoon.









Also the 2cm flak guns. As I'm posting this I just noticed a chip gone off the barrel on the right. It will be fixed.









Next platoon of stugs with the airbrush camo.

























Put together my final platoon of SS PaKs.









Also finally put together a platoon of Nebelwerfers I bought nearly a year ago.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got a lot done lately. The stugs, anti tank guns and nebelwerfers from the previous post are all completed, with pics to follow. Just finished this mortar platoon, and recently put together the buildings in the background for my own table at home. They are from 4Ground, and are top quality.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice to see some more finished FoW stuff. I will have to check out those buildings, too. Nice work KF.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

After a hiatus of about 8 months or so from 40k, I found my mojo again, and what better way than with the fantastic contemptor. I wanted two CCWs on it, and decided the BA dread blood talons fit the bill nicely. I also wanted the option of running 2 AssCannons as well, so I magnetised the weapons. With a few wolfish bits like the brass runes, the FW wolf bits and the pack kit, I think it turned out well enough. Note: He will be stepping onto a piece of slate when complete, thus the sprue stand in.


----------



## Battman

These Models And conversions look good well done, from what ive seen none of your models have any kind of Great Company Symbol what are you planing on doing in that aspect or just using the red pauldrons


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Battman said:


> These Models And conversions look good well done, from what ive seen none of your models have any kind of Great Company Symbol what are you planing on doing in that aspect or just using the red pauldrons


I have it on the vehicles. It's the howling wolf head silhouetted against the moon against a red field. Any decal softener or other methods of getting decals to fit onto the curve of the shoulder pads just doesn't seem to work for me, so until I find a fool proof way of getting them to fit I'm gonna hold off on putting them on the individual models.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just finished. I tried to get a kind of ice effect going on the runes. Not sure how well they turned out though. Opinions?










































Also refurbished my other contemptor with magnets as well.


----------



## Kreuger

He looks lovely. Clean, simple, truthful, and addressing all the details.

It's a little hard to tell if the icy-ness if the runes works in these photos, but from a distance they certainly look good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Kreuger said:


> He looks lovely. Clean, simple, truthful, and addressing all the details.
> 
> It's a little hard to tell if the icy-ness if the runes works in these photos, but from a distance they certainly look good.


Thanks. I think the best thing about these models is how clean they are and fit for conversion and personalisation. Which is why I'm not a fan of the venerable contemptor. They just seem to be cluttering up the nice clean lines of the model with extraneous detail.


----------



## Old Man78

excellent work again mate, I love the dread with assault cannons and missile launcher, they look darker than your other wolves to me, is that to make them stand out more as center piece models? +rep of course


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> they look darker than your other wolves to me, is that to make them stand out more as center piece models? +rep of course


Thanks mate. They are darker, I gave them a black wash to separate them from the rest because the fluff for SW contemptors is pretty dark, with the most savage, dark and brutal heroes being put in them.


----------



## TheReverend

Loving these minis!

And I like the fact you used etched brass. I've not seen many examples of that and I wasn't sure how they should be used, but chopping bits out and gluing them on looks preyty good. 

Like the double ass cannon, that'll cause some damage on the battlefield....

PS - your transfers look a bit shiney. Get some of that Lahmian Medium and wash it over them, it should remove the shine. Or better yet, protect them with matte varnish.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

TheReverend said:


> Loving these minis!
> 
> And I like the fact you used etched brass. I've not seen many examples of that and I wasn't sure how they should be used, but chopping bits out and gluing them on looks preyty good.
> 
> Like the double ass cannon, that'll cause some damage on the battlefield....
> 
> PS - your transfers look a bit shiney. Get some of that Lahmian Medium and wash it over them, it should remove the shine. Or better yet, protect them with matte varnish.


Cheers Rev:victory:. The brass is actually not GW. I was in Berlin last year and of course found my way to the local nerd shop, possibly the finest I've ever been in, and came across a sheet of these runes. They are small and fiddly, but when I manage to get them unglued from my fingers and onto the model they look pretty good.

The ass cannon/cyclone combo is my horde killer. A couple of guys in the club are fond of running massive ork mobs and gaunt swarms, so I'm thinking 12 ass cannon shots and 2 frag missiles should thin out the ranks a bit.

As to the transfers, I ran out of medium (you have reminded my I walked out of the shop last night without it), and have yet to varnish him until I get it. I think another wash over the one on his leg might do the job in the meantime, but the knee will have to wait till next week.


----------



## RedInventor

Those contemptors look absolutely awesome man, great job.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

RedInventor said:


> Those contemptors look absolutely awesome man, great job.


Cheers mate.:victory:

And so it begins... Farsight will eventually have his full compliment of 7 bodyguards.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> Cheers mate.:victory:
> 
> And so it begins... Farsight will eventually have his full compliment of 7 bodyguards.


Farsight gets his body guards while your children go hungry lol! I'm sooooo tempted to get some Tau suits, such awesome models!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Farsight gets his body guards while your children go hungry lol! I'm sooooo tempted to get some Tau suits, such awesome models!


The fact they are battle brothers with marines is also a good reason to take them. It would only cost you 109 pts to take the minimum HQ and troops, then you can load up that Riptide or Broadside team.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It's been nearly 3 months since I updated this, but I've got quite a bit done in that time. Just finished off some armored monsters in the shape of 4 Jagdtigers and 2 sturmtigers, along with some anti air support in the form of 4 wirblewinds, which are also my entry for this month in the Painting Challenge.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

They look great mate.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers Magpie.


----------



## JAMOB

Well done mate! I just started as Germans myself, so far I only have flames of war though. Looking great here, great to see someone plays them...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

JAMOB said:


> Well done mate! I just started as Germans myself, so far I only have flames of war though. Looking great here, great to see someone plays them...


Welcome to Flames of War. It's a great system, and once you start it's very hard to stop collecting, because pretty much every model can be used in various army books. I assume you mean you have the _Open Fire!_ box? Great stuff in it, and if you can swap out the yanks for more Germans you have the bones of a decent force already.


----------



## alasdair

They are awesome! The camo work is very realistic, even for such a small scale. Keep it up.


----------



## Hellados

They do look very nice mate! I must stay away from these though! Too much 40k I need!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Latest entry for the Army Painting Challenge. The start of a proper Grenadier company, a platoon and the company HQ element. I really must start putting in some more effort on the bases, because a nice base on 15mm models is almost as important as the paint job on the soldiers, but I find it hard to get motivated after painting the minis themselves.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally got back to 40k after painting waaaay too much 15mm stuff. 

I would really like to build a full Tau army, but have decided that to make it feel less imposing I would initially build it as an allied force for my SWs. I have also strictly limited myself to painting as I buy, so my initial purchases of 4 battle suits, a fireblade and Farsight will not be added to until they are painted.

I decided to make a bit more effort than usual on the basing this time around, as I always took short cuts with it. I decided that I would try for a sort of polluted toxic urban wasteland.


----------



## Jacobite

Bases look good, mini's look good. I'm not a huge fan of Farsight due to the lack of kroot but you've done a really good job on these. How big are you thinking of going with this?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jacobite said:


> How big are you thinking of going with this?


My initial plan is to fill out the basic requirement for allies, as in HQ(Farsight with all 7 bodyguards), maxed out fire warrior squad, and of course a riptide. I also bought a fire blade. When I have all these done, then I'll look at taking it up a notch, and maybe build a full 2000 pt army. 

If I do though it'll be a suit heavy list with a low model count. From what I've seen of the supplement I think I might be better sticking with the Tau Empire codex, and take all the juicy bits from the supplement like crisis troops and extra riptides as allies.
I also have an unsettling urge to build a maxed out Kroot squad, with all the Krootox and hounds. Don't know why, it just seems like a good idea.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

These guys will be my entry for this month in the Army Painting Challenge. While I had no initial intention of getting stealth suits I got them for only €10, so couldn't resist.



I also got the bright idea of using instant mold to make some extra Farsight shields for his bodyguard. The normal shield generators are just too plain for such vaunted warriors.



A bit rough and ready, but they should look good when painted up.

I was also tinkering around last night with my SWs as it was too humid to base coat any Tau yesterday, and decided to create the jump pack wolf priest that will count as a reclusiarch and lead my wulfen(death company) allies. I wanted his crozius to be a bit more bulky and substantial to reflect it's role as a maul rather than a bladed weapon as I always envisaged it in previous editions. The wolf heads on the THs in the SW pack box proved ideal. Along with some FW bits and Astaroth's jump pack, he turned out pretty good. The 2 wolf heads can represent Morkai, the two headed wolf of Fenrisian legend that gaurds the gates to the underworld. This was totally accidental and I only realised it after I made it.

I decided to enter him in the monthly conversion competition as well.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on the Chaplin, the only issue I have with it is the knives which look like it would make it difficult to move, however it does look cool!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*Saga Vikings.*

These are the reason I didn't complete my entry in this months Army Painting Challenge.

Finally took the plunge into Saga after some arm twisting by a mate last Thursday. In fairness it didn't take a lot of twisting when you consider for €24 I picked over 40 figures after we split 2 boxes of Gripping Beast viking hirdmen and warriors between us. That amounts to a full force, with nothing else required to build the army. Started putting some together this evening, and ended up with the boss man and 4 units of hearthguard. They will have shields after they are painted.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Quite a Plog you have here--really makes me appreciate the value of the Army Painting Comps over a long period of time. After three years, the units completed really add up...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Mossy Toes said:


> -really makes me appreciate the value of the Army Painting Comps over a long period of time. After three years, the units completed really add up...


Thanks. If it wasn't for the Challenge I wouldn't have got half this stuff done. Definitely a great incentive to keep up a steady output. Previously months would go by without anything getting done, but this has got me in a good habit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Latest unit for the Army Painting Challenge. I have a Fireblade to get done for this month as well, so I'll get all the basing done together.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got the Fireblade finished tonight. Quite happy with how he turned out considering he's my first Tau infantry model. I will also be making a _lot_ of the Farsight shoulder pads with instamold, as opposed to paying for 40 or 50 more of them.

Next up, the man himself, Farsight.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on the Fireblade, I'm not a huge fan of the mini but you have done a good job on it none the less.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Loving the Wolves plog! Lots of ideas there! Especially liking the dreads, think I have a bit of a thing for dreads, purchased a FW Wolves dread to paint up!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

LokiDeathclaw said:


> think I have a bit of a thing for dreads,


I know how that goes. I have 3 more still in boxes, and am contemplating buying my third Contemptor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

When I should really be painting up my entry for the painting challenge I was instead working on these lads. Credit for them must go to Deneris, as I unapologetically robbed the idea off his fantastic Thousand Sons Plog. I was going to enter them in this month's Conversion Deathmatch, but it was only when I went to upload the pre- and post- photos off my camera I realised that the memory card in my camera seems to be broke, as any pics I took in the last week or so are missing off it. I had to go back and take more onto the camera's internal memory, but no proof photo that I did them this month.

I was thinking of using them as standard thunder wolves with no upgrades, but they seem a bit lost on the 60mm bases, so I might leave them on the 40mm bases and just use them as Fenrisian Wolves to accompany one of my HQ models. They are only superglued onto the square bases for ease of handling. 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Jacobite

Haha an awesomly stolen conversion. I think go with the Fenrisian Wolf angle.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jacobite said:


> I think go with the Fenrisian Wolf angle.


I think so too, but I still might go with the TW squad, and stick Canis in with them. It would certainly be thematic.


----------



## Djinn24

Damn KF, impressive work. That's is alot of plastic you have painted up.


----------



## Deneris

Khorne's Fist said:


> When I should really be painting up my entry for the painting challenge I was instead working on these lads. Credit for them must go to Deneris, as I unapologetically robbed the idea off his fantastic Thousand Sons Plog. I was going to enter them in this month's Conversion Deathmatch, but it was only when I went to upload the pre- and post- photos off my camera I realised that the memory card in my camera seems to be broke, as any pics I took in the last week or so are missing off it. I had to go back and take more onto the camera's internal memory, but no proof photo that I did them this month.
> 
> I was thinking of using them as standard thunder wolves with no upgrades, but they seem a bit lost on the 60mm bases, so I might leave them on the 40mm bases and just use them as Fenrisian Wolves to accompany one of my HQ models. They are only superglued onto the square bases for ease of handling.
> 
> So what do you guys think?


Glad to be of service k: :so_happy:.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Commander Farsight is this month's entry in both the Army Painting Challenge and the Painting Deathmatch. I decided to pretty much stick to the GW scheme, as it is pretty tasty.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

And so another adventure begins. My complete 1000pt Bolt Action British commando force ready to be put together. The beauty of this game is that it is very cheap to build a viable force, especially for those used to paying GW prices. All told, the rule book, army book, box of plastic troops, tank and support weapons cost a grand total of €131. Of that total I actually only paid €20 out of my own pocket, and the rest was funded with cash I got by selling old 40k stuff I was never going to use.



The first few models I've put together. A medic, 2 LMG teams and a medium mortar. I'm thinking of magnetising 2 of the mortar crew, so I can remove them as needed to indicate casualties. Might do the same with the medium MG team if I can find enough magnets.


----------



## zxyogi

Wicked work as usual KF!!
Love your Tau. My Son has a shed load of Tau he bought many moons back and left them untouched.....might have a go at them for a change!


----------



## Iraqiel

Cool commandos (I think I just coined a phrase), looking forward to seeing what you do with them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thanks guys. I've got 40 or so to assemble, and they are fiddly little bastards compared to GW stuff, but fingers crossed I'll have enough done to pop my cherry on Thursday evening.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I just did a weekend of night shifts, and because I don't do a whole lot on nights I managed to get a fair bit of painting done at the expense of my employer, and the fire warriors that I entered in the Army Painting Challenge. A grand total of 28 minis over 2 nights, including my platoon commander, medic, artillery observer and 3 squads. Just need to get the basing done, but that will have to wait until I get more assembled and painted. I will admit that the priority here was speed over quality, so the scheme and methods I used were kept fairly basic.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Khorne's Fist said:


> I just did a weekend of night shifts, and because I don't do a whole lot on nights I managed to get a fair bit of painting done at the expense of my employer


Hahaha!! I work nights, and have for 5+ years. Wish i could dop the same, I would be WAY ahead on my painting backlog. Those Commandos are looking good. The beauty of WWII uniforms is the simplicity. +1000 for alternate gaming systems and non-GW pricing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Started my next couple of units in my Bolt Action force. I'm going to enter the commandos in this month's painting competition. The cromwell is still WIP, but I'm happy with how it's turning out. I need to order some decals for it to finish it off properly.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I managed to get my entire Bolt Action force finished over Christmas for an escalation league starting in January. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out. Here is a selection of units while I wait for the PVA glue to dry on the basing before I take photos of them.

My artillery spotter. The British have some pretty nasty special rules regarding their arty that has proved highly effective in my few games so far.


Medium Machine Gun.


My commander and his side kick. The side kick actually reminds me of a company sgt I served under years ago.


I have 4 squads of infantry, and came up with a way of differenciating between them by putting different kinds of flowers on the basing. These guys have ivy, the others will have variations.


Medium Mortar.


Medic and buddy.


After a couple of abortive attempts at putting on the tiny fiddly fucking decals that come with these guys, I decided on an easier way of showing who the squad sgt was by using GWs new Blood for the Blood God on their weapons. Commandos have a special rule that makes them pretty bad ass in close combat, so I thought the blood was quite fitting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Despite the apparent lack of interest, here's the last of my commando squads, with their various coloured flowers for squad delineation.


----------



## Old Man78

Excellent work as usual mate, but where are the sten guns, cant have commandos without sten guns, hope you will throw in some "mick"units too


----------



## Khorne's Fist

There's stens in there. The SMG squad has a few, and there's more dotted around the smaller units. TBH they were just too fiddly to put together, and besides, Tommy guns are way cooler. :grin:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Why the Hell haven't I commented on this thread until now?! :shok: Great work Mr. Fist! The bases are particularly lovely, although everything else is pretty great too!


----------



## Nordicus

Aye, they are pretty impressive - Great work mate!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thank you gents.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I bought this 6pdr on a whim, as it had a para crew, so I decided to do a plastic commando crew to keep it in theme with the rest of the force. As it turns out, by mixing some of the arm choices I got a couple of pretty decent poses for them. The sand bags are from a Tamiya terrain set that has tank stops and barbed wire entanglements in it as well. The assault pioneer in me is annoyed at the way I put the sand bags together, but hey ho, not a lot I can do about it now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got some more commandos assembled, along with a couple of bren carriers. I got to make some list changes, and these guys should help.


















PIAT team. A spring loaded anti tank weapon. This thing was nearly as dangerous to it's crew as it was to German tanks.


----------



## Vaz

Vaz approves this thread.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I know what you're going to say, "What a muppet." Anyway...

Nothing like the Christmas feeling you get when a package comes for you. A nice sized one as well. What could it be?


Turns out it was 4 Brits drinking tea that will crew my Bolt Action heavy mortar I bought from VictoryForce minis in the States. What the fuck? And they had the cheek to charge $17.50 shipping for this. I know, it's very stupid of me to pay more for the shipping than the models cost, but they are pretty awesome, and I had a few spare quid in my paypal account from a couple of ebay sales. Did the box really need to be that big?




Why couldn't they just put them in a padded envelope and send them for a third of the price? Now compare what they made me pay for postage compared to what they had to pay to send it. Lesson learned, fools and their money, and all that jazz. Would anybody know if I could go to paypal with a dispute over the discrepancy in shipping costs?


----------



## Jacobite

Awesome little minis! But yeah that shipping cost is retarded! I would asking questions personally.


----------



## Mossy Toes

And your plog title says "plastic crack." I didn't realize that you dabbled in pewter cocaine, as well. Any resin pipe smoking going on in the area?

How silly of shipping, though, seriously.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jacobite said:


> Awesome little minis! But yeah that shipping cost is retarded! I would asking questions personally.


That they are. I'm going to do a little diorama with them sitting around a fire brewing up behind the mortar. I know shipping from the States can be crazy, but I could get one of the Dreamforge Leviathons shipped for just $5 more.



Mossy Toes said:


> I didn't realize that you dabbled in pewter cocaine, as well. Any resin pipe smoking going on in the area?


Guilty as charged. I'm living on a kinda speedball mix of all three.:crazy:


----------



## Iraqiel

Shipping from the states is exorbitant at the best of times, this seems more like blatant commercial bad-practice. I recommend sending them an email with a 'please explain'.

Cool miniatures though. Maybe the Spike Milligan 'Tea Tanks' joke would be an appropriate text to put with the diorama?


----------



## ntaw

Khorne's Fist said:


> Would anybody know if I could go to paypal with a dispute over the discrepancy in shipping costs?


You can, and you'll likely win. Threaten the seller with a low rating on eBay if that's where the purchase came from.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ntaw said:


> You can, and you'll likely win. Threaten the seller with a low rating on eBay if that's where the purchase came from.


I bought direct from their site. I just shot them an email as suggested by Iraqiel, and I think I'll get on to paypal and enquire about where I stand on it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Look what else came in the post. Stunning minis.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ooooh! I was very tempted by Malifaux, but thanks to friends starting infinity instead I've gone in that direction.

Hope it is as awesome as it looks!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Iraqiel said:


> Ooooh! I was very tempted by Malifaux, but thanks to friends starting infinity instead I've gone in that direction.
> 
> Hope it is as awesome as it looks!


We had a similar debate, flip flopping between Infinity and Malifaux. It was decided when one of the lads took the plunge and actually bought a crew. Played my first game last week, and despite the usual thumbing through the rule book on your first game I enjoyed it. Just want to get these guys together for next week.

The minis are beautiful, and plastic, which is huge for me. I really like the Infinity minis, but I don't like working with metals any more.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*I went and did it again...*

With having barely given a lick of paint to the Malifaux minis in the above post, I went and proved I am a hobby schizophrenic again. 

These are really nice minis. They come base coated, and the mech even has decals on it. Some washes and highlighting and he'd be good to go. I'm looking forward to getting in a game soon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I haven't got any hobby done in the last 7 weeks as my daughter has been on hospital for that long, but I decided to spend an hour at it every evening after spending 12 or 14 hours a day in there with her as a way to try and unwind a little. My Bolt Action Brits are going to be the focus of my attention for now, picking a small unit at a time to do, as opposed to my usual habit of batch painting my historical stuff. 

I put this 6pdr antitank gun together using the Warlord 6pdr that came with a Para crew, but to keep it in theme of my commando force I made a crew made from the plastic commando box. With a bit of mixing and matching of the arms they got poses that look right for a gun crew. The sand bags are from a Tamiya 1/48 fortifications kit, so the sand bags look a bit bigger than they should.


----------



## InkedDnA

Sorry to hear about your daughter being in the hospital :/ We just had our first and she's going on 7 weeks. Hope it's going well with her.

As for your plog, awesome work man! The sandbags I think look just right. I'd rather have bigger sandbags then little puny ones if I was in their position! Looking good man, can't wait to see your next update.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

4thswasi said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter being in the hospital :/ We just had our first and she's going on 7 weeks. Hope it's going well with her.


Cheers mate. A long road ahead, but we'll get there in the end hopefully.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

So after a recent family bereavement I have had a lot of time on my hands with very little to occupy my mind, so I sat down at the painting table and have put in some big sessions and got about 40 minis done in a couple of days. I have just about completed all my Brits for Bolt Action, with only a couple of small units left and an armoured car.

Two squads of commandos and a PIAT team. The bases will have the usual foliage added after I give them a lick of spray varnish.


Army engineers. There currently no rules for Brit engineers, so the flame thrower will probably be used as it's own unit until there is an option to take a squad of them in a list.


Commando legend Lord Lovat and his side kick Piper Millin with a spotter formy heavy mortar. As there are currently no rules for named characters in BA, they will just count as my platoon commander and his buddy.


Brigadier Peter Young and my commando artillery spotter team.


Anti-tank rifle team.


The tea drinking crew for my heavy mortar. They are some of the best WWII sculpts I've seen except for the fact that their arms are short enough to make them all look like thalidomide victims. I will be doing a small diorama of them sitting around a camp fire behind the mortar.


The last two Brit units I have to paint, an AEC mkIII armoured car, and a light mortar. should have these done by the end of the weekend as well.


Next up will be a USMC force and maybe some Italians for the Army Painting Challenge.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

All this good weather has driven me indoors, so I got a bit more done. Managed to get my armoured car finished. All I can say is, MicroSol, where have you been all my life? Miracle decal juice. I could have done with this shit when I was trying vainly to put decals on rounded space marine shoulder pads for 20 years.

The highlights are not as sharp in reality, I think the lamp is picking them out harder than they are.





I also finished my tea drinking heavy mortar team some of you may have seen in their own thread.





Next up, the first unit in my US marines force, an M5 Stuart for storming the Pacific beaches. I never realised just how small some of these WWII tanks actually were. This thing is almost cute.


----------



## Jacobite

Loving that mortar crew and yeah some of the tanks they used were fucking tiny, you should check out some of the American Tank Destroyers in particular!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jacobite said:


> yeah some of the tanks they used were fucking tiny, you should check out some of the American Tank Destroyers in particular!


I know, but this thing is only half the size of an m10 or m18. It's actually a lot smaller than the armoured car above, so much so I'm wondering if Warlord have actually fucked up the scale.


----------



## Old Man78

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...5_Stuart_tank,_Thunder_Over_Michigan_2006.jpg

Cant just post the image sorry, the tank is tiny, 14 feet long 8 feet wide, just a tracked machine gun literally


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Bought my first GW model for nearly two years yesterday, or rather, had it bought for me. A SM librarian that up to now I refused to pay €25 for. With the (hopefully) imminent new SW codex I decided to make it into a Rune Priest and enter it in this month's conversion comp.



I thought it might take a while, but I got it done in a couple of hours. I only ended up using the arms, head and rear torso (minus the cloth and plus the wolf pelt) of the Libby, everything else is SW. The back pack is from Canis. I really like the way the bones on it appears to halo the psychic hood.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I absolutely love that Librarian model, but the price tag makes me flinch away every time I'm lovingly caressing its blister pack in the store. Same goes for the limited run "special captains" (Master of Supplies, Master of Recruits, whatever they are--the second set of 4 captains that made up an Apocalypse formation, or whatnot).


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Mossy Toes said:


> I absolutely love that Librarian model, but the price tag makes me flinch away every time I'm lovingly caressing its blister pack in the store.


Same here. I just couldn't spend that much on one mini, when for the same price I could pick up a box of 25 US marines for Bolt Action. However, when the wife offered, I couldn't really say no.:grin:

With the forthcoming SW codex, I thought I better get this month's Army Painting challenge units done before the Evil Empire sucks me back in with those sweet new minis. The camo pattern was a bit of a pain to get the way I wanted it, but I'm happy with how it came out. Not sure what I'm doing with the basing yet, so I'll leave it till later in the project.


----------



## Iraqiel

Looks good! Did the marines change outfits for their fighting in the jungles and beaches of the pacific islands or was it all done in olive drab? Because beach and tropics basing could be rather fun to do.


----------



## Nacho libre

Man i think this thread just gave me the kick up the arse to start a bolt action army. Thanks kp, there goes more of my dosh.:laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Iraqiel said:


> Did the marines change outfits for their fighting in the jungles and beaches of the pacific islands or was it all done in olive drab?


They mostly wore olive drab, but some units did have access to the double sided camo uniforms like the helmet cover. I will toy with some camo smocks and trousers in the rifle squads when I get around to them. It should be interesting, because if I do a shirt in the brown pattern, I'd have to do the collar in the green or vice versa, because they were reversible. As for basing, I'll probably go with a sandy base with some sort of jungle foliage.



Nacho libre said:


> Man i think this thread just gave me the kick up the arse to start a bolt action army. Thanks kp, there goes more of my dosh.


Go for it. It's a great system,definitely the most enjoyable I've played in 25 years of wargaming. On top of that you can get a whole 1000pt army on the table for the same price as an Imperial Knight.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

More SW goodness. I bought the stormwolf over the weekend, but am waiting to get a few more bits for a conversion I have planned for it, but couldn't resist making an Iron Priest from the pilot bits to enter in this month's conversion competition, because I wasn't going to put such tasty bits in a cockpit where they'd barely be visible.





The Wolf Lord's council group shot. Hoping to get all these guys painted up in the next month or so.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

More USMC minis. I was hoping to have considerably more of this army done by now considering I've had a good bit of spare time lately, but it was not to be. A medic team, sniper, and the bones of a rifle squad. There's also a hint at a new(old) project in the back there as well.



Gotta love Blood for the Blood God.


----------



## Lemmy1916

Ooow that leg must hurt! Nice work on those marines, they could make a pretty good proxy for a themed IG army in40k. I also love the tea drinking mortar crew, that's so cute. The iron priest looks good as well, but if i were you i would just try to make it look more...spacewolfey. I don't know how but maybe changing the head or some armor components just to give it a slightly more feral look.
Very nice log anyway. Hope things are looking up for you with your family,

L.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lemmy1916 said:


> Ooow that leg must hurt! Nice work on those marines, they could make a pretty good proxy for a themed IG army in40k. I also love the tea drinking mortar crew, that's so cute. The iron priest looks good as well, but if i were you i would just try to make it look more...spacewolfey. I don't know how but maybe changing the head or some armor components just to give it a slightly more feral look.
> Very nice log anyway. Hope things are looking up for you with your family,
> 
> L.


Cheers mate. The IP head and torso are actually pretty space wolfy. They come from the stormwolf kit, and harken back to the old IP mini. I wouldn't have bothered making the mini if not for those bits, because I hate painting metals.

Been making more SWs. I only noticed the other day that WG have been given a boost with the price drop for giving them jump packs or bikes, down from 25 and 35 respectively, to 3 and 7pts. I always wanted a death star unit of TH/SS WG jumping around the board with a WP, but when it came to building them, I ended up with an image of individual heroes fighting together, but in their own ways. No consideration was given to points cost or in-game effectiveness, it was strictly down to what I thought looked coolest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I will be attending the Bolt Action Welsh Open next month, and received the last piece for my list yesterday, a British 25 pounder light howitzer. Wanting to get it on the table for last night's game, I cranked it out in a couple of hours. For once, my artillery did well last night.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

My entry in this month's conversion competition.

Because of the many and obvious similarities between the old Ragnar Blackmane mini and the Krom Dragongaze mini, I am convinced that Krom was originally meant as a new version of Ragnar, but for whatever reason it was changed up to make Krom. Because of that I decided to do the right thing and ddo what was meant to be. I had to butcher an old Ragnar mini to get his chain sword, but it was definitely worth it in the end.

This actually turned out to be one of the easier conversions of a SW character that I've done lately. Some very careful trimming and filing after sawing off his sword so that it would fit the thunder wolf great axe hand was required, along with trimming the axe handle and reattaching the pommel to make it short enough to look like a suitable sword grip. I picked the TW axe because the angle it's holding the axe handle at is identical to Krom's axe, and I wanted the sword at the same angle.



I'm actually as proud of the way I managed to get his hair to fit around his armour without having to trim a lot off or use GS. I just filed away a bit at a time until it fit how I wanted.


----------



## Tawa

Nice little conversion there! :good:


----------



## ckcrawford

Love the conversions and great paint jobs!


----------



## Wookiepelt

This conversion is very clever! That's one very dynamic looking Ragnar you've got there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers guys. Converting my only Krom was tough, but I wouldn't use his him on the table, whereas I would Ragnar. That swung it for me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

More USMC for Bolt Action. I was going to do some of the SW characters I've assembled lately, but wanted to get two units done for the Army Painting Challenge. I am seriously toying with the idea of starting a Heamonculus themed DE army with the release of the new codex, so I kept the two units to BA, thus not tying myself to SWs as my second army in the Challenge. So, a rifle squad and M8 scout car. I magnetised the .50 cal on the car for ease of transport.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Love the Ragnar conversion! I've always wanted to get a Ragnar model but haven't as the current one is awfully posed and positioned.....may steal your idea........hahaha


----------



## Khorne's Fist

LokiDeathclaw said:


> may steal your idea........hahaha


Hope it works out for you. And I hope that buying a Krom mini doesn't cost too much. 

More Bolt Action. I got a bit carried away last night, and over the course of 6 episodes of season 1 of The West Wing (why haven't I ever watched a single episode until now?) and finished off a squad of USMC in full camo gear. If I'd hung on for a day or so I could have used them as my entry for October in the army painting challenge.

The uniform was reversible, with a brown desert camo scheme and green jungle camo on either side. That meant the collar and rolled up cuffs should be the opposite scheme to whatever was showing. I thought it'd take forever, but it was easier than I expected when I got into it. I'm happy enough with how it turned out.








This month's in the painting challenge will be a squad of engineers. I gave them all backpacks and extra kit like shovels, picks and machetes to set them apart from the rest of the squads.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got my squad of engineers finsihed, and they will get their first run out tonight.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally managed to pick a set of Nephilim wings from @bitsandkits, and got to work on the Nightwolf, a variant on the Stormwolf.

Started off with this last night, and after a few hours I've got this far. Still a fair bit to do, but most of the work was dry fitting and figuring out where the various bits look best. I'm hoping to get it finished tonight.


----------



## ntaw

That Night Wolf looks very interesting. It will be pretty cool when it's done!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ntaw said:


> That Night Wolf looks very interesting. It will be pretty cool when it's done!


Cheers. And it's done now, quicker than expected, but I managed to finish it while watching Ireland's hard fought draw with Germany. I made a concious decision not to put the shields and furs on it, but I will put on some more SW plaques later, and transfers when it's painted. Can't find my camera, so these phone pics will have to do for now.


----------



## ntaw

Yup, pretty darn cool! Great job :drinks:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I just had to get some European theatre Gurkhas for my Bolt Action British, because they are absolute butchers on the board. Had a few Brit bodies left over from my commandos, so bought the heads off Warlord, and some kukhris off Gripping Beast. The conversions I did from some of the commando knives in the second pic actually ended up looking better though, I think.


----------



## Tawa

Nicely done! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> Nicely done! :good:


Cheers. These guys would enjoy a run out against your IJA. Old scores to settle. :grin:


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> Cheers. These guys would enjoy a run out against your IJA. Old scores to settle. :grin:


Banzai!!! :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Didn't realise it's been more than two months since I updated this. I missed out on my December entry for the Army Painting Challenge, but I haven't done a whole lot since then. I got off my ass yesterday and got a bit done, a deuce-and-a-half truck for my USMC, and a Churchill AVRE to storm the beaches with my British commandos. I have a few sheets of decals to come to properly finish it off, but I'm quite happy with how it came out.


----------



## Tawa

Great work mate! :good:


----------



## Midge913

Good looking models bud!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers guys.
@Midge913, good to see you back. It feels like it's been a while.


----------



## Midge913

It has been awhile. Couple of years in fact.


----------



## Iraqiel

Lovely stuff there KF, keep it coming!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Iraqiel said:


> Lovely stuff there KF, keep it coming!


Thanks.:good:


Having used a Blacker Bombard a couple of times with my Brits I decided to scratch build one as there is no mini around for it. It's an odd looking weapon, basically a giant PIAT, that was never really widely used, but in-game it's quite cheap for what it does. So, a 60mm mortar crew and spare 25 pounder loader were redeployed, and an hour's fiddling with lollipop sticks later, this is the finished product. The chap on the left is supposed to be tapping the gunner on the head to indicate the weapon is ready to fire, because I didn't want to go chopping and repositioning his up raised arm that was originally loading the mortar. The loader has just had a blob of GS stuck onto the end of the artillery shell he was holding.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacker_Bombard


----------



## Khorne's Fist

A bit more done on my BA Brits. I've only a few more bits to do for these guys to be able to say the army is complete.


----------



## Iraqiel

Looking olive drab and ready to pounce on some axis forces. Why have you put a US Army star on the Bren Carrier? I had thought that they were mostly a commonwealth bit of kit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Pretty much all allied vehicles had a star on them somewhere to help identify a friendly quickly. All British tanks had them on top of their turrets for identification from the air as well to help avoid blue on blue incidents.


----------



## Iraqiel

Khorne's Fist said:


> Pretty much all allied vehicles had a star on them somewhere to help identify a friendly quickly.


Fair enough. I must admit that I haven't seen too many relics of WWII, only what we looted from the axis or the British Army decided to leave us with before Korea.


----------



## CLT40k

loving the brits! Nice work!


----------



## Old Man78

I googled that Blacker Bombard, you got the scratch build spot on mate, and a lovely job on the Bren carrier!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thanks guys.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Recently I've been concentrating on terrain for a BA table, but over the weekend I found the half painted Malifaux crew I mislaid months ago, and decided to get stuck in and finish them off.

Some Guild Death Marshals.




A Witchling Stalker.



Group shot.


What's left to do on the crew. Two more Witchling Stalkers, and the boss, Sonnia Criid and her henchman Samael Hopkins, all in various stages of completion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally got my mojo back after a brief hiatus, and got the first squad done for my new German Bolt Action army. Love theses Kriegsmarine minis from Warlord.


----------



## Tawa

Niiice! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some movement trays and weapons team bases arrived in the post yesterday, so decided to spruce them up to match the bases. I really like how they turned out.


----------



## Tawa

Beatiful :good:

Have a cookie!




Khorne's Fist said:


> Some movement trays and weapons team bases arrived in the post yesterday, so decided to spruce them up to match the bases. I really like how they turned out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> Beatiful
> 
> Have a cookie!


Cheers mate.


----------



## Old Man78

More good stuff pal, very gritty feel, the urban bases very well done, but for some reason I just keep thinking battleship potemkin!


----------



## Tawa

Oldman78 said:


> battleship potemkin!


Watched that I don't know how many times on both my Film Studies and Political History courses :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It's been a few months since I updated this, but have got a fair bit done on my BA Germans.

Nebelwerfer. It werfs nebels, apparently. I was half way through painting the crew up when I noticed the poxy mold line, but I was too far in at that stage.


















Fallschirmjager squad. I'm not particularly happy with how their camo came out, especially when compared to the camo on the anti-tank gun crew further down the page.









Two command teams, a veteran Lt and rookie Lt. Anyone with previous military service should be able to tell them apart.









Fallschirmjager light anti-tank gun and Grenadier MMG teams.




I also got some more terrain done, which can be seen over in my terrain plog HERE if you're interested.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The final pieces in my list for a tournament this Saturday. 

SdKfz 234/2 Puma 




Panzerwerfer


----------



## Old Man78

Have a cookie for that puma pal, it looks great! The panzer werfer paint job is great too but the mini itself looks a bit plain!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Have a cookie for that puma pal, it looks great! The panzer werfer paint job is great too but the mini itself looks a bit plain!


Cheers mate. Yeah, the puma is a nice looking vehicle, while the panzerwerfer is a bit of a brick. The multiple launcher more than makes up for its looks though.


----------



## Old Man78

I've just been looking the werfer up on wikipedia, nice bit of kit. Is the puma armed with a 50mm?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Is the puma armed with a 50mm?


Yeah, but they actually made fuck all of this version, only about a 100, but it pops up in most German BA lists because it's a great all rounder.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Been a while since I added anything here, possibly the longest gap so far. I didn't paint anything between the puma in the post above and these guys, a new German Fallschirmjager force that I only started last month. I'm really happy with how they came out. I was going for a Monte Cassino themed force, but I'm not sure the basing is quite right for Italy. Anyway, here are some of the completed units.

Possibly my favourite BA unit to date. The chap in the leather jacket is Micheal Caine from The Eagle has Landed, and the chap behind him is James Coburn from Cross of Iron. The rest of them have captured Allied SMGs. They will count as my Fallschirmpioneer squad.


Panzerschrek and snipers.


Panzerbusche and Stuh 42.


Medium Mortar and MMG.


LG40 Medium Howitzer and MMG.


I have a couple of command teams and 4 more infantry squads I might get some pics of later. These guys are now ready for another tournament in two weeks.


----------



## Old Man78

Have a cookie pal, loving Sgt Steiner and that stuh 42, would make a great proxy for a vindicator too


----------



## Svartmetall

...and on that note, the Panzerwerfer at the right scale would make a vastly better Taurox


----------



## Khorne's Fist

While taking a break before I dive back into my next WWII project, I decided to paint up my necromancer and his apprentice for Frostgrave. Their warband will follow along presently.


----------



## Old Man78

Who do they belong to?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Who do they belong to?


Damn, I must have deleted the text I had in the post. My phone is being tempremental. Fixed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*Deathwatch Project*

Having recently suspended my Night Lords project for the time being, I have switched attention to starting a Deathwatch force. I chose them because even if I get up to the higher points values, the mini count is way down on most other forces. It also allows me to use a few of the assembled but unpainted SWs I have lying around, including my stormwolf conversion, which will now count as a Corvus Blackstar. 

I got to working on some minis after getting my DW bits order. Considering the amount of SM kits I have lying around, a few DW upgrade sprues and a set of bolters is good enough to get me started before I pick up the starter army box next week.

The makings of a couple of veteran squads, including a couple of minis from Kill Team Cassius.




I converted up some Infernus heavy bolters from various flamers lying around, and the HB from the mkIII plastics.




I wanted my Librarian to stand out a bit, so converted up this guy, on detachment from the Exorcists.


----------



## Old Man78

Your creativity and pro active hobby work ethic are inspiring and make me look at myself in disgust!


----------



## Myen'Tal

Very nice conversions, Khorne's Fist, can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Knighty

These models make my own deathwatch forces pale in glory. Awesome work


----------



## Chaosftw

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I was on nights over the weekend, and while I have to be there for 12 hours, there's a lot of downtime, which I put to good use. There's still a fair bit to do on them, but I thought I'd show a progress shot. When these are done, my stormwolf is getting an inquisitorial paint job.


----------



## Old Man78

Great work and hobby output, hope you like Oreos cos you just got a cookie! I'm getting angry at my own lack of output, I really need to get a grip of my projects


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This output was largely due to a choice between sitting in an office on my own painting, or talking to your brother for 12 hours. I picked painting.:wink2:


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> This output was largely due to a choice between sitting in an office on my own painting, or talking to your brother for 12 hours. I picked painting.:wink2:


I normally just stub cigarettes out on my arms, its less painful!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

First mini complete. After the weekend of nights I got them all to a point where they each need some one-on-one attention. First off the production line, Ortan Cassius. I'm not really happy with how the script on the oath papers came out, so I may revisit them and just leave them blank.


----------



## Old Man78

Another productive late night I see, I've been tinkering myself but not on your level. Hopefully I'll have something to show by start of the week


----------



## ntaw

Well this all looks awesome.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm not really happy with how the script on the oath papers came out, so I may revisit them and just leave them blank.


How are you doing the script?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Black ink and an AP insane detail brush.


----------



## ntaw

Black Ink isn't too runny for this application?

I, on suggestion from someone in this forum I'm sure way back when I was rocking my BA plog actively, started using pigment brush pens. Super accurate points with excellent flow because it's straight pigment not paint. The lightest touch gives nice black lines with accuracy as steady as your hands (the hardest part, I know). Pic for reference, my first ever time using the pen to accomplish my goals and it was pretty dang easy to get what I was looking for:










The terrible SANG was done with a super tiny detail brush and is pretty stupid looking. It's long since been replaced with BAAL using the pen.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ntaw said:


> Black Ink isn't too runny for this application?


No, it works fine if you don't overload the brush. 



ntaw said:


> I, on suggestion from someone in this forum I'm sure way back when I was rocking my BA plog actively, started using pigment brush pens. Super accurate points with excellent flow because it's straight pigment not paint.


As I read this I look to the shelf to my left and smack myself on the head for being an idiot. My missus has a whole bag of them and I never even thought of using them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Two more done. The Salamander's skin tone is a lot darker than it looks under the lights.


----------



## ntaw

That cyborg face kinda screams "use me in a Tycho conversion", not gunna lie :laugh:

Lookin' pretty tight, though if I could make a critical offering some of your grey highlights on the black armour look a little rushed. It's a bit of a personal thing, but I'm a fan of washing black (with black, though feel free to mix in some blue or purple) for a bit of a muted shine and letting the room's/natural lighting do the rest. I find that in pictures and in real life it looks a lot less...I dunno, forced?...than any kind of grey edge highlights I've ever done or seen (barring some serious wet blending or select airbrush work). For reference, none of the Necrons in my plog (link in sig) have any highlighting at all done on the black.

Oh! I had a thought about your purity seal conundrum. Maybe do it more like Morse code, random dot-squiggly line-dot patterns for each line of text? Also I found when using the pigment pens that since they were such a bold colour I would save my highlights for after I did the lettering, then do a light drybrush of my highlight colour over top of everything to subdue the black.

In any case I look forward to seeing your work progress, pal :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ntaw said:


> Oh! I had a thought about your purity seal conundrum. Maybe do it more like Morse code, random dot-squiggly line-dot patterns for each line of text?


I didn't bother with the pens in the end. I just washed the parchment with sepia and gave it another light dry brush of bone. It took the stark edges off the black ink enough for me to live with.


----------



## Punkfish

The Deathwatch are looking great - I love the kitbashed heavy weapons - very cool indeed


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Unfortunately work has crimped my style in the last week or more, I'm off all this weekend while the missus is in work, (looking forward to the peace:grin so hoping to catch up a bit. 

I was going to save this lad until later as a treat to myself, but seeing the subject of this months painting competition has inspired me to get him done. I swapped the claw for the fist from the venerable dread, which meant I had to rejig the position of the storm bolter to the wrist. I also magnetised the weapons, including a plasma cannon I had lying around. 

I am also open to suggestions about what chapter it should be from, bearing in mind it has to be one that has a decal or symbol available that I can put on the right shoulder, whether it be GW or not. I'm leaning towards Relictors or Exorcists, something not usually seen, but again, I'm limited by what symbols are available.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got a bit done today. First up, some minor conversion work on the BA from Kill Team Cassius. I added the jump pack and inferno pistol from the BA chaplain to him. I was going to use the RG Dark Fury jump packs on the whole squad, but I decided to keep them back for whenever I get back to my Night Lord project.




I also managed to get my first legal squad completed. In an effort to get the army done and on the table in a timely fashion I'm going for a quick and easy scheme on the troops that looks good from 3 feet, and saving the serious effort for the more centre-piece units like the HQs, dreadnoughts, etc.









EDIT: It's amazing how many little mistakes jump out at you when you see your minis on a computer screen at about three or four times their scale. Looks like I have some finishing touches to add to these guys.

I have decided that my Night Wolf conversion I did for my SWs over two years ago, but never painted, is going to be repurposed as a Corvus Blackstar. I've ordered the Crusader sprue to get the TL ass cannon sponson, but I might just paint it up in the mean-time. I can justify it because there's a tidbit in the codex about the DW possessing every type of SM flyer ever made.



> The war hangars of the Deathwatch are replete with every kind of aircraft the Adeptus Astartes have ever sanctioned.


 Page 44, DW codex.


----------



## Old Man78

More stellar work, I'm beginning to dislike You! Particularly liking the Dark Angel, have to spread around the cookies a bit more otherwise you'd be chewing Oreos!


----------



## Knighty

You planning on actually using the dread in a game cause i didn't think the deathwatch had access to that type. Looks good regardless though


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Knighty said:


> You planning on actually using the dread in a game cause i didn't think the deathwatch had access to that type. Looks good regardless though


I can use it as a venerable dread, but my group is fairly loose, so using it as a contemptor wouldn't be a problem. Besides, if anyone would have access to the finest class of dread, it would be inquisitorial kill teams. It might also get a leviathan dread for company.


----------



## Entarion

Went through whole thread and I have to say I like you Space Wolves! Especially conversion using Warrior of Chaos.

I would like to borrow the idea for my vets but original link is not working. Can you provide some alternate link or even guide how to do that ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Yeah, I noticed recently that that blog has gone offline. What I might do is actually put my own tire together. Only this morning I got new shelves for my hobby room, and in the reorg that followed I found a few spare chaos knights. If I get a chance over the next few days I'll throw one together.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got a small bit done over the last few days despite being distracted by the forthcoming Shadow Wars. 

White Scar veteran. 




First completed Flesh Tearer Vanguard Vet. Not a fan of the pose, but I've run out of running legs. 



Yet another member of Kill Team Cassius. That box really has some stunning minis in it. 



I have repurposed Gabriel Seth into the ranks of the DW. This is the second time I've used this mini. Another holds high rank in my Wolf Gaurd pack. Having put the claws on though, I've now realised that the mini is actually smaller than most SMs. The claws look way too big on him, but I really like the pose, so he'll do for now. 


I managed to pick up a can of undercoat yesterday, and the weather is clearing up a bit here, so hopefully I'll have the flyer and dread ready to start over the weekend, along with a few more infantry.


----------



## Old Man78

Lovely work, I'm off this weekend meself, I plan on beasting the hobby projects, maybe even take a scoop of pre workout and pull an all nighter, paint lots of minis while chewing the ends off me brushes lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Small update. I picked up the Watch Master last week, and finally got around to assembling him. I wasn't a fan of the head, so swapped it out for one I think is from the Vanguard box. It makes him look a bit younger, and I've always loved a mohawk on my minis.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've been distracted from my Death Watch project over the last few days by the dropping of Shadow Wars. I'm going with an IG Armageddon Ork Hunters gang built on Catachans, but they are only available direct, so while I wait for them I started on a SW scout force. I'll only get to use the last guy if I roll Gunslinger on the skills chart during a campaign, but I couldnt resist the idea of making him once it hit me. 




The accessories on the Ork sprue in the box are excellent. Love these ejecting shell casing, even if bolts are supposed to be caseless. 




I also started on the Ogryn for my Ork hunters. Anyone familiar with their fluff will know they tend towards Ork habits like trophy taking and putting glyphs on stuff, almost going native. Along with a few bits from an ogre sprue I had lying around, I think this fella looks suitably orky.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

First termie finished.


----------



## desperad0

Awesome work man, can't wait to see that blackstar all painted up. I've been thinking of getting into a deathwatch army, have you had a chance to get any games in with them and how are they?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

desperad0 said:


> Awesome work man, can't wait to see that blackstar all painted up. I've been thinking of getting into a deathwatch army, have you had a chance to get any games in with them and how are they?


No, not yet, unfortunately. I have a natural aversion to playing with unfinished minis, so until I have 500 or 750pts worth painted up it won't be happening. I have a full ten man squad, a chaplain, termie (which can count as a squad on his own) ready to go. Hopefully the flyer, another few vanguard vets and a dread will get me over the line. I have been distracted by Shadow Wars lately though, so progress here will probably slow for a while.


----------



## Entarion

Deathwatch miniatures are stunning with many great details and I absolutely adore them. i really like your kitbash and paintjob is sweet. Really inspiring project which I will follow closely. Here, take some rep+

For the dread theme I would like to see Imperial Fist or Space Wolves one


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Entarion said:


> For the dread theme I would like to see Imperial Fist or Space Wolves one


I have 6 SW dreads from my previous army already, so it won't be them. IFs are in tention though.


----------



## Old Man78

Maybe go for some really obscure or extinct chapter for your dread


----------



## Brother Dextus

How about salamanders dread? 
Project looks great so far!

--
EDIT: Depending on your green stuff skills, you could do some dragon scale type loin cloth thing for the dread, and salamanders are 1st founding so the contemptor pattern fit well with melta/ccw


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> Maybe go for some really obscure or extinct chapter for your dread


I'd love to, but the problem is I'd need a decal or symbol to put on the shoulder to make it clear what chapter it is. 

I was actually toying with the idea of doing it as a blackshield, with some sort of cloth draped over the shoulder and covered in chains.


----------



## Old Man78

How about the fire hawks. They are vanished and linked to legion of damped. Have a symbol that available on decal sheet


----------



## Brother Dextus

For symbols, depending on how complex, you could just trace onto plasticard and cut one out... i do that for templar ones, but a griffon could be slightly more complex!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> Have a symbol that available on decal sheet


Which sheet?


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> Which sheet?


Sorry pal I completely messed up there, I originally looked them up on me phone in work the other night and on the small screen it looked like it was red version of the raven guard or a warhammer shield decal, I was totally off! On the up side it doesn't look too hard to paint


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got a bit done on the the whole Armageddon thing. Started on some terrain, and got the Ogryn painted.


----------



## Old Man78

Really like the dpm on the combats look a very natural


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> Really like the dpm on the combats look a very natural


Believe it or not I sat with the old recruiting poster I starred on in front of me to keep the DPM somewhat natural looking. And give myself a little ego trip. :laugh2:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I recently bought a terrain accessory sprue set from North Star(link below), and decided to follow a tyre I found online about using €3 gift boxes to make sci-fi buildings using the accessories. 

I simply glued the upturned lid to the bottom of the box, creating ready made ramparts on the roof, then, seeing as the pieces are designed to be inset, so I cut the appropriate slots and glued in the doors. 




I used masking tape to protect the plastic before I sprayed using a textured paint for the first time. In future I will spray before cutting, because the taping up was a pain in the ass, but in my eagerness I kinda shot my load without thinking. As for the textured spray, never again. Messy as fuck, and takes ages to dry. The finished product just isn't worth the hassle. 


I made a few press molds from some of the smaller bits on the sprue, like key pads, hatches and grills, then made a chimney from some of the actual sprue the kit comes on. I will be spraying the whole lot black and then grey, and might even make a few imperial posters I found on fb to stick on as well. All in all I learned a 
few lessons that I will use on the next one, namely spray first before cutting, and avoid the textured spray. I will also make a better effort at the sprue-bit ladder. 







http://northstarfigures.com/prod.php?prod=8859


----------



## Old Man78

What brand of textured paint did you use? I bought textured paint before which was quite good, "Gold" I think was the brand name, got it in the art xhop top of the Jervis centre, unfortunately I never read the label and used it to Base coat a 5 man tactical squad!!!!!!! For what you are doing it would recommend old school watered down pva glue and roll it in sand


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm not too bothered about the texture, I was just trying it out because I picked up a can cheap. I'll just stick to the black and grey.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I finished this off today. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Now on to the next one.


----------



## Old Man78

Very simple but incredibly effective, I'm thinking of doing some terrain myself, starting small with pill boxes and fire team size bunkers, I'mean thinking of using inverted sausage packs and dolmio stir in pots


----------



## Brother Dextus

The SW look cool... Ive considered getting some of the heads just for some of my own world eaters conversions. (If you want any catachans you can have some of mine, but theyre old and painted, although I've got a shit load of bits as well, PM me) The bunker is simple but pretty effective!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I decided to add a bit of height to the next building, so made a water tower that will make a perfect sniper roost. It's amazing what you can do with kebab skewers, superglue, bits of sprue, and a tin can from a hotel minibar in Eindhoven.


----------



## Old Man78

What does be in a can, that is in a hotel Minibar?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Peanuts, or in this case, jellies. I love jellies. :smile2:


----------



## Old Man78

Good to know, and kudos on the water tower. I'm desperately trying to avoid finishing my army painting entry, I've ballsed up one of the minis so the 6 man squad may have to be 5


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I finished the latest building, complete with warning signs. This should look pretty good on the table.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Definitely digging the terrain! I think I'm spoiled on Games Workshop terrain's level of detail, but sometimes the simple stuff is just as good or better. I really like the warning label on the chemical/water tank-- the Imperium is one gigantic OCEA violation (or, whatever your equivalent to the workplace safety enforcement people is), so any warning signs, especially ones like that, always kind of make me laugh.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I found a load of the warning signs online, along with propaganda posters that I'm going to sprinkle around liberally on the various bits of terrain I have painted up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I took a break from terrain to start on my next Ogryn after a box of them came in the post. This guy is getting a proper hair-do, one I, as a man all out of follicles, am very jealous of. The other two will be made in the two options left, slab shield and grenade gauntlet, and power maul and brute shield. Sadly, When I went to buy the Catachan squad and command boxes today to start this gang proper, the GW site was out of stock. Seeing as they are web exclusives, I have a horrible feeling we might not see them again. Hopefully that feeling is unfounded. 



He will get a bit of orkifying tomorrow to fit the Ork Hunter theme.


----------



## Brother Dextus

He looks badass.
He needs some scars and heavy tats. If youve got a steady hand... 'KILL' and 'ORKS' on each hand


----------



## Khorne's Fist

There's plenty of scars, piercings and studs on this guy already, but I will definitely try some tats on him. I have a few decals that should do the job.


----------



## Old Man78

Put "love" "hate" on his knuckles or "a c a b " for "all commissars are bastards"


----------



## Brother Dextus

are you making them as catachan style "armageddon ork hunters"? 
maaaan... catachan were the first army i ever collected properly; i still have shitloads in the loft and every time a new codex comes out, i reorg them and sort them out. ivve got a pretty decent oron warriors contingent at the mo, and you're certainly influencing me to get some ogryns and start bashing my catachans in to shape!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Yeah, Ork Hunters all the way. They're going to have various orky bits and glyphs on them to portray the feral, "gone native" attitude of those guys. Even the commissar I make eventually convert will be more of a much loved and feared drill Sgt rather than an actual commissar. There's a short story from years ago about a commissar joining a unit of Ork hunters, and it doesn't go well for him, so I think my idea might be more appropriate. 

That all depends on them coming back into stock though. Otherwise I'll have to come up with another plan.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, Ork Hunters all the way. They're going to have various orky bits and glyphs on them to portray the feral, "gone native" attitude of those guys. Even the commissar I make eventually convert will be more of a much loved and feared drill Sgt rather than an actual commissar. There's a short story from years ago about a commissar joining a unit of Ork hunters, and it doesn't go well for him, so I think my idea might be more appropriate.


I've built my commissar to be sort of one who was 'saved' by them...They saved his unit of green troopers, so he's greatly indebted to them and shows them due respect and they dont have a formal rank structure any more.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I finally picked up a full box of ogryns this week, and got right to it. I decided to make one of each load out option, to allow for some flexibility. I'll probably never have more than two on the board at any one time. Of course, I couldn't help but root through my bits box and see what I could add. These lads have ogre, BB dwarves, SM and Ork boyz bits on them. I have yet to decide which chapter the rhino door originally belonged to.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have become a bit of a hobby butterfly lately, flitting from my Deathwatch project to SW:A gangs, trying to get some terrain together to make a playable table as quick as possible. And then this guy drops through the letterbox the same day as the DA bits I ordered to make a squad of Fallen to go with him. This was my favourite GW mini from the second I clapped eyes on it, and the reality has not let me down. Stunning detail, and not a single mild line to clean up. It really is the peak of what GW has produced, both in terms of sculpt, and quality of production. I won't get my Catachans until next week, so I'm going to try and get this fella and his buddies done by then. They will firm part of my DW army, a decision I made the second I saw Cypher, and considering they've both black schemes, they shouldn't look out of place.


----------



## Old Man78

I'd put a World Eater/inquitorial/arbiter symbol on the rhino door, show that your lads are real shit kickers, or you could multiple symbols on the door to act as a shield slash trophy rack


----------



## Brother Dextus

Old Man78 said:


> I'd put a World Eater/inquitorial/arbiter symbol on the rhino door, show that your lads are real shit kickers, or you could multiple symbols on the door to act as a shield slash trophy rack


It also needs some battle damage and chunks taking out of the front IMO, but these guys look great!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Dextus said:


> It also needs some battle damage and chunks taking out of the front IMO, but these guys look great!


Oh it'll have lots of that. I'll be doing that after it's painted up. I'm leaning towards Imperial Fists, because I think the yellow would be a nice contrast to the rest of the scheme.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Aye, it'd be a good contrast against weathering/blood/mud etc that can cake up the front as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Ran out of basecoat spray, so got back to some SW:A terrain. I was going to buy a set that uses two Pringle tins is a similar way, but after rooting around my hobby box, realised I had more than enough to make my own. There's Mantic, GW, and North Star bits on it, as well as a sheet of plastic diamond plate decking from Greenstuffworld. There's a few small things left to do, but I'm happy with how it's coming on.


----------



## Old Man78

Admit it, you deliberately bought the pringles and stuffed your face, and when the missus called you out on it, you lied and said it was for your hobby!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> Admit it, you deliberately bought the pringles and stuffed your face, and when the missus called you out on it, you lied and said it was for your hobby!


Of course. Explaining all the Cadbury's minirolls was a bit harder.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> Of course. Explaining all the Cadbury's minirolls was a bit harder.


Yeah standing naked with a Cadbury mini roll in your mouth and one wedged snugly between the cheeks of your posterior is always hard to talk your way out of.............however the second time, thats a real stickler


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*Fallen.*

Having still not got any basecoat, I had little else to do only assemble more minis. Having recently gotten Cypher put together, he now needs some company in the form of a squad of Fallen. The mk III and IV sprues I have lying around are perfect for them, with a little help from the DA upgrade sprue and a few bits I picked up online. I really like how the champion turned out. 





I happened to notice that Cypher is considerably larger than his brothers. The robes certainly add to the impression, but he's almost a full head taller, and considerably wider at the shoulder. Maybe he was a template, or Easter egg of what is to come with the super marines?


----------



## Brother Dextus

Looking good!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've been a bit busy to get anything meaningful done over the last couple of weeks, but I did receive a box of Catachans in the post. I got a few minutes earlier to put together my counts-as Sly Marbo for my Ork Hunters. The barrel will be drilled out after the glue dries overnight. I'm not sure about the sights though. I think it's a bit too big. I'll leave it on for now, and see how it looks painted up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Haven't had time for much hobby lately, but hopefully that will change after this week. I did get a small bit of modelling done though. I wanted to make all the weapons options for the squad of Fallen in the post above, including an autocannon. I had an old plastic IG autocannon lying around, along with a heavy bolter from a sprue of plastic mk IV marines. Five minutes cutting later...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

And so, 8th Edition begins...


----------



## Old Man78

And lo the Lord said unto me, "find me thine heretic and burn him, for he that burns his brother in the name of the Lord shall be blessed!"


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> And lo the Lord said unto me, "find me thine heretic and burn him, for he that burns his brother in the name of the Lord shall be blessed!"


All are welcome in the Gardens of Papa Nurgle, including fanatics that entropy dictates will end up there no matter how hard they fight it. Nurgle embraces all.


----------



## Old Man78

Just because you are collecting Nurgle minis does not mean your missus will accept you not showering!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got a lot of work done on this guy. It's a fantastic mini to paint. Got a few more bits to do on it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Loving the new DG minis. Full of character and little details reveal themselves every time you look at them


----------



## Old Man78

That is a really great job on the plague Lord pal very impressive


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got another one done, and stumbled across a new basing shade after deciding the original on the plague lord was a shade too close to the armour.


----------



## Old Man78

I say this every time I look at your work and out put, but I really need to get the finger out! I was planning to get work done the weekend but my selfish wife wants to go out for our wedding anniversary!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Not sure about the flies, but I found it hard to get excited about this guy. I love the DG minis, but this guy is probably the weakest of them.


----------



## Old Man78

I agree with you there pal, that mini looks like a bad guy from scooby doo


----------



## SwedeMarine

Its not the greatest mini they've ever produced but at least you've given it a paint job that turns it into something worth looking at.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Fuck you, photobucket. Fuck you till you die.


----------



## Old Man78

I just deleted my bucket account, only 132 photos so hardly used, fuck paying that kind of money


----------



## ntaw

I feel for your loss on this dude. Complete and utter fucking bullshit.

I know nothing gets back the last seven years of this thread, but I have been using Flikr for some time as per @Roganzar's suggestion and all has been well. Potentially that is an alternative moving forward?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I downloaded the Flickr app last night. I'll give it a shot. I think I'll look for another as well. Having the eggs all in one basket has proved unwise.


----------



## SwedeMarine

I just tried to use Flikr and its a bit more complicated than Id like, but the pics are coming up. If you do find another one please let us know what it is. Ive tried Google Photos but its not very useful either.


----------



## Roganzar

ntaw said:


> I feel for your loss on this dude. Complete and utter fucking bullshit.
> 
> I know nothing gets back the last seven years of this thread, but I have been using Flikr for some time as per @Roganzar's suggestion and all has been well. Potentially that is an alternative moving forward?


Yeah, Flickr has treated me well so far. Hopefully Photobucket will burn hard for this and that will keep sites like Flickr from pulling that shit too.
Are there any other sites that handle photo sharing out there? Ones that don't pull $400/year groxshit. I kind of have all my pictures in one basket right now.


----------



## Entarion

I moved everything to photobucket two years back when imageshack f*cked me over and now the same thing happened.

I quickly minimized the loss by uploading the most recent pictures to Flickr. But I was thinking about more persistent solution like My Cloud from WD or something like that.

Plus inability to edit posts older then one year makes my Plog pretty dead. I guess mods will get a lots of requests to restore some old posts.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I now have a flickr account, but I'm in two minds about continuing to update a thread with seven years of work spread over forty pages missing from it. I might just start a thread for individual projects from here on in. In fact, I think I'll start Death Guard plog right now, and let this one sink into oblivion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*The Corpse Makers. A Death Guard Project*

Considering the recent changes implemented by Photobucket, causing my seven year old plog to become defunct, I decided to start up one for my new Death Guard army. I picked the Corpse Makers warband after painting my first few minis, because it's the closest to the colours I chose for the armour.








So far the collection consists of two DG sets from the Dark Imperium box, twenty cultists, a box of AoS Putrid Blight Kings I'm going to use as Possessed, and a rhino with FW doors, and 30 pox-walkers, as well as the contents of the Start Collecting box of Nurgle demons. I also have a vindicator that was originally intended for my SWs, but as it's only base coated it might just be repurposed.

So, to the first few minis I have done. First up, one of my favourite minis of the last few years, the Lord of Contagion.





​
The Noxious Blight Bringer is another fantastic mini.




​
I'm not a fan of the Malignant Plague Caster, but the details on the mini are excellent.



​
The Aspiring Champion. Another mini full of character.




​
That's all for now. I'm currently working on the rest of the squad, and I want to get a bloat drone done for this month's painting comp. Then I'll get started on converting on the second set of DG, to add some variety to the poses. The bits from the Blight Kings box will help with that.


----------



## Roganzar

Yeah, that seems fair. Just the idea of redoing 40 pages of images is terrifying.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Yeah. Im going to keep my Marine Plog but my Nids are going to be put onto a separate one. @Roganzar is hopefully right and the backlash will keep this from happening in other areas.


----------



## Old Man78

How about starting the plog again under the same title with MkII at the end, and take some group pics of your armies and work to what you have done and continue from there.

Alternately if you are doing individual plots, please show your previous units, your work is of great quality pal, shame not to show it off


----------



## DeathKlokk

Very nice, KF! You're going to have to change your SN to Stinkfist!

I am also starting on the new DG models with a very similar scheme. Yellow armor but steel/rust trim instead of your brass.

Your guys look awesome, do Moaaar!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

DeathKlokk said:


> Your guys look awesome, do Moaaar!


Cheers mate, working on them right now. 



I also got these backpacks in the post today. They should help add some variety to the second set of DI troops.


----------



## Old Man78

Terrible to see what you have become, from a proud commander of the Emperors most loyal, to a lowly servant of filth........ for shame


----------



## DeathKlokk

Dammit, KF, you've got to stop copying me. I have those exact backpacks for my guys as well! Lol

"Great minds..." And such I guess.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Another one finished.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Loving the new Death Guard mate, and I really like the colour scheme you have gone for. 
The only criticism I could give is that the purple looks a little flat. It might just be the lighting but yea.

That aside I'm excited to see more, keep up the good work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The Gunslinger said:


> The only criticism I could give is that the purple looks a little flat. It might just be the lighting but yeah


Yeah, I think it's the lighting. I bought a cheap light box on eBay, and the LED bulbs are washing some of the highlights out of the purple. I almost went back and touched them up after seeing the pics, but they look fine outside the box.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yo dude 
I had same problems with my cheap led box. Change the background to the white and all mine went away!


----------



## Roganzar

Heads from the Blightkings box work on the Death Guard also. If your looking for a way to differentiate the second squad.
I took the big head and the nurgling looking head and attached them with GS Then made a GS tube coming out of the bug one. The effect works really well. 
Otherwise, things look disgusting, as is correct. With the light box issue try putting a thin white cloth into over it to diffuse the light. Might help with the washing out effect on some of the colors.


----------



## Jolnir

Your stuff is looking great! I'm looking forward to getting to paint my own. Not set on a scheme yet though.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Roganzar said:


> Heads from the Blightkings box work on the Death Guard also. If your looking for a way to differentiate the second squad.
> I took the big head and the nurgling looking head and attached them with GS Then made a GS tube coming out of the bug one. The effect works really well.
> Otherwise, things look disgusting, as is correct. With the light box issue try putting a thin white cloth into over it to diffuse the light. Might help with the washing out effect on some of the colors.



I was just wondering about Blightknights heads today, thanks!

:ff to eBay!::


----------



## Khorne's Fist

DeathKlokk said:


> I was just wondering about Blightknights heads today, thanks!
> 
> :ff to eBay!::


I got my blight kings the other day, and I would disagree with the blight kings heads fitting. They look way smaller, and don't fit like a DG helmet that sits down into the neck. The BK heads fit onto a sided neck joint, so there's no back to the heads. While it might be possible to make a bare head swap or two with a lot of gs work, I don't think the work required might not be worth it. I'll take a couple of photos later for you.


----------



## Roganzar

Khorne's Fist said:


> I got my blight kings the other day, and I would disagree with the blight kings heads fitting. They look way smaller, and don't fit like a DG helmet that sits down into the neck. The BK heads fit onto a sided neck joint, so there's no back to the heads. While it might be possible to make a bare head swap or two with a lot of gs work, I don't think the work required might not be worth it. I'll take a couple of photos later for you.


Yeah you need to do a little GE work to make the connection but some of them work. The others do look to small. The nurgling-looking head and the bug looked the best.

Again, not a perfect fit but doesn't take a lot to make work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Another two done. I might try and get the bloat drone done for this month's painting comp now.




I also worked on a conversion for a Lord. I think this fine gentleman might find himself riding into battle on a palanquin, using all the spare nurglings from the various kits in the Nurgle demon start collecting box.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Cool stuff dude 
Have you considered adding some thruster/vents? From standard backpack to the champs backpack?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

DaisyDuke said:


> Cool stuff dude
> Have you considered adding some thruster/vents? From standard backpack to the champs backpack?


Believe or not I did actually do this, but with the shoulder spikes I thought they just cluttered it up a bit too much.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hmm
See what you mean, did you try them without stems?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

No, I'll leave it as is. There's vents on the side of the back pack where I originally attached them, they'll do for now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Nearly there. I have two of the last three fully painted, with one of them awaiting the finishing touches to his base. I used a MaxMini backpack on the plasma gunner, and I'm quite happy with how it came out. It doesn't look out of place in amongst his colleagues.





Looking at this pic has made me realise that my new light box is not doing the minis any favours. This guy looks much better than the chap above, even though their paint jobs are exactly the same. I might just leave off on the box from here on in.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm closing in on finishing the DG contents of my original DI box. Just one marine and 20 poxwalkers to go... 

I learned a few things from this guy, in particular that it's a fairly awkward minito paint, and with the other two I have I will paint them in their sub assemblies, leaving the weapons and engines off until painting it is complete. There are just too many hard to reach bit on the mini when it's fully assembled.


----------



## Roganzar

Nice!
I like the purpley skin. Looks proper infected.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Roganzar said:


> Nice!
> I like the purpley skin. Looks proper infected.


Cheers. It turned out better that expected. So much so I'm thinking of doing all my plaguebearers the same way.


----------



## Roganzar

Khorne's Fist said:


> Cheers. It turned out better that expected. So much so I'm thinking of doing all my plaguebearers the same way.


I'm stealing that for my remaining Poxwalkers.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Fuckbucket.


I think Oldmans idea would be good - I, for one, would love to see some group selfies of your work! 
(I'm going to have to get the camera out at some point myself and update my PLOG.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got some painting time in after a busy work period. I finally had an excuse to paint up the AoS Nurgle lord, with a bit of 40k-ing to make him fit in. I'm not quite sure what to use him as. I was thinking of making up a palanquin of nurglings for him, or I might just put him in a CC squad, and say he's armed with the new cleaver option they got in the CSM codex.





This lad is the last of the first set of DI marines I had to do. I can now start converting up the second set I have, or I could start on the 52 poxwalkers I have base coated...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

That copper looks really distressed.


----------



## Myen'Tal

Khorne's Fist, I love your Corpse Makers!!! I like the purple flesh/tentacles, a striking complement to the weathered green and rusted bronze. Death Guard might be a future army for me, not entirely certain yet. If I did, I would go with the Weeping Legion color scheme, I really like that pallid armor and dark green accents. Are you looking forward to the new Mortarion model and terminators?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Myen'Tal said:


> Are you looking forward to the new Mortarion model and terminators?


Thanks for the compliments. 

Yeah, really looking forward to the release. It's going to be pretty big. Plague marines, termies, Mort, a tallyman, the blight crawler tank, what looks like an apothecary, then the stuff from the DI box like the bloat drone, plague caster and blight bringer will probably be available, and of course, Typhus, whether that's him in the YouTube video we saw or not.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Another small bit done.


----------



## Old Man78

You're really getting into this death guard thing, what is it, a mid life crisis?! I'm gonna have to put a stop to such heretical treachery and challenge you sir to a duel!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got to work on some conversions of my second set of DI DG. The monopose minis can be a bit limiting, but the addition of a few bits from the Blightkings box, and various others. Some are simple arm and head swaps, others took a bit of cutting and reposing. The flamer chap with the nurgling head, and the banner bearer are particular favourites.





I also finished off the last coupe of marines from the first batch. The lighting is a bit funky though, and the camera on my phone wouldn't seem to focus properly.


----------



## Roganzar

The bug head and the Nurgling head are the ones I liked best for conversions for the basic Dark Imperium kit.
Two questions, where did you get the white heads and what kit is the arm with the mace from?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Roganzar said:


> where did you get the white heads


Very nice set from Kromlech.



Roganzar said:


> what kit is the arm with the mace from?


It's from the chaos knights kit. I had several bits like it lying around from previous projects.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Very nice - good effort KF. 
Can you advise how you did the copper with the (i assume) GW oxide technical paint? I always struggle to make it look good when i use it. 


I like the conversions - nurgling and fly heads look great! 


Do these new models look noticeably larger than the Mk3 plastic kit, or the old DG metal models?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Dextus said:


> Can you advise how you did the copper with the (i assume) GW oxide technical paint? I always struggle to make it look good when i use it.


I give the copper one good coat all over, making sure it pools in the deeper recesses, then when dry give it a light dry brush of the copper. I had initially just put it in the deeper recesses, but it didn't look quite right.



Brother Dextus said:


> Do these new models look noticeably larger than the Mk3 plastic kit, or the old DG metal models?


Considerably bigger, in bulk as well as height.



The weather has been shit the last few days, so base coating has been out of the question. I got on to a bit more converting. The plague caster has one of the worst faces of any 40k mini, so I swapped it out for one from the Blightkings box. The top of his staff is from the maggoth lord set. I also swapped the cloud of flies hand for the dagger hand removed from the plague champion mini below. That guy got the plasma gun from the CSM set, and the power fist from the box of 3 DG. The base mini is probably the best of the DI set, and makes a nice base for the conversion.




On top of all that, the Primogenitor has sold his services to the Corpse Makers. His enhanced warrior rule, along with Typhus' rules, should provide a pretty serious buff for a horde of pox walkers, or those T5 DG. Besides, I've always wanted to paint him, now I finally have an excuse.


----------



## Roganzar

Khorne's Fist said:


> On top of all that, the Primogenitor has sold his services to the Corpse Makers. His enhanced warrior rule, along with Typhus' rules, should provide a pretty serious buff for a horde of pox walkers, or those T5 DG. Besides, I've always wanted to paint him, now I finally have an excuse.


Okay that sounds terrifying. Fabius enhanced poxwalkers is perfect.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Weather still shit, so the only thing I have basecoated is 32 poxwalkers. I now officially fucking hate poxwalkers. I have batch painted whole Bolt Action armies of 70 or 80 minis, but these 32 minis are sucking the hobby life out of me. I have 20 more to assemble, but I think I'll be hard pressed to do the 8 required to get two maxed squads. Safe to say I will not be "that guy" running poxwalker spam.


----------



## Roganzar

Khorne's Fist said:


> Weather still shit, so the only thing I have basecoated is 32 poxwalkers. I now officially fucking hate poxwalkers. I have batch painted whole Bolt Action armies of 70 or 80 minis, but these 32 minis are sucking the hobby life out of me. I have 20 more to assemble, but I think I'll be hard pressed to do the 8 required to get two maxed squads. Safe to say I will not be "that guy" running poxwalker spam.


I finally finished the 20 from the Dark Imperium box last week. I found doing a few between other sets of models makes tolerating them a whole lot easier.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Nearly there. These guys have been a chore, but I must say when they started coming together I got more into the painting. I like picking out little details, and on these minis minis there's no shortage of that. All the flesh has been done with various washes, to varying degrees of success. Just the basing, and details like adding rust and the Nurgle's Rot technical paint to go. On the whole, I'm not dreading doing some more as badly as I was.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Some pleasingly disturbing flesh tones there.


----------



## jamesvalentine

after seeing your fabius...I'm wondering if the new primaris Pimp Chaplain could be converted into him, for a bigger Fabius...


otherwise loving the Death Guard stuff


----------



## Khorne's Fist

jamesvalentine said:


> after seeing your fabius...I'm wondering if the new primaris Pimp Chaplain could be converted into him, for a bigger Fabius...
> 
> 
> otherwise loving the Death Guard stuff


Thanks. There is actually that very conversion floating about on Facebook, and it is pretty cool.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got my poxwalkers finished. I absolutely hated them at the start, but when they started coming together, and all the little details started coming to the fore, my opinion has changed drastically. I love these creepy little bastards. Maybe not enough to paint the final 20 lying in my to-do pile, but I will certainly do the 8 more required to give me two maxed out squads. I'll probably convert them enough to avoid more repetition than I already have.


----------



## Old Man78

I hate hitting the like button but you are doing a great job on the literal chaos filth


----------



## Brother Dextus

Loving the combination of the greens and purples! Mr tentacle (6th pic) looks great! The chap in the orange boiler suit also looks suitably at home with his plague, although I think I'd have picked something completely different than the chap in the red one. 

Looking great!


----------



## Entarion

Finally decided to give you proper feedback on this because this project is great.

Plague marines
- great kit bashing
- I like the combination of colours and tones
- for the painting itself I feel the armour and some other areas look too flat sometimes. But maybe it's because of camera pics (I know light highlight is hard to spot in pics). But I feel that some edges could be highlighted by simple drybrush to bring those details forward a bit more.

Pox Walkers
- will give you rep once I can do it again because these are lovely
- models are grotesque on its own and you are doing great with paintjob. They look very lively!
- i would personaly improve details on faces (eyes, teeth) to complete overall look

Keep up the good work! I know you have it in you and you are improving with each mini and I know sometimes it is hard to continue to paint all those details but it is always worth it in the end.

Important question: will you be picking up Mortarion?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Entarion said:


> Finally decided to give you proper feedback on this because this project is great.


Thanks, all feedback is appreciated.



Entarion said:


> - for the painting itself I feel the armour and some other areas look too flat sometimes. But maybe it's because of camera pics (I know light highlight is hard to spot in pics). But I feel that some edges could be highlighted by simple drybrush to bring those details forward a bit more.


I made a concerted effort at it on some of the early minis, but the result doesn't really merit the extra effort. The base colour is too light, and there aren't really any hard edges on the armour that don't have a metallic trim on them, so I'm left doing the rim of the pox holes in the armour, which didn't make sense, and ridges on the backpack. I try to make up for it on the likes of the purple cloth running through the squad.



Entarion said:


> - i would personaly improve details on faces (eyes, teeth) to complete overall look


These were a chore when I started out, so I was deliberately looking for the fastest way to get them looking good from three feet. While the eyes and teeth would look good painted up in photos, they're not discernible on the tabletop, so I didn't go that far. 



Entarion said:


> Important question: will you be picking up Mortarion?


He is pre-ordered, along with the codex, dice and cards. I'll be picking up at least one of everything released for DG. I'm thinking of doing an unboxing video for the site when they arrive.


----------



## Entarion

Those are all understandable answers. Problem is actually at my side. I am that type of person who couldn't sleep knowing some very last little detail on mini is not painted up to standard.

Minis always look better in real life and I have no doubt about yours!

PS: Unboxing video would be nice.


----------



## Myen'Tal

Really good job on the Pox Walkers, I'm not sure how I feel about the actual models b/c too many bone growths, but I think you brought them to life pretty well. I do like the new Typhus model, so maybe I'll reconsider them if ever decide on Death Guard. I would also look forward to an unbox video:smile2:.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Myen'Tal said:


> Really good job on the Pox Walkers, I'm not sure how I feel about the actual models b/c too many bone growths, but I think you brought them to life pretty well. I do like the new Typhus model, so maybe I'll reconsider them if ever decide on Death Guard. I would also look forward to an unbox video:smile2:.


I wasn't a fan of them to start with, but the more I painted them the more I liked them. There are other options though. The AoS zombies are reasonably good value, and Mantic do a nice box of zombies as well. Puppetswar do sci-fi zombies in combat gear, but they're resin, so more expensive.


----------



## Myen'Tal

Khorne's Fist said:


> I wasn't a fan of them to start with, but the more I painted them the more I liked them. There are other options though. The AoS zombies are reasonably good value, and Mantic do a nice box of zombies as well. Puppetswar do sci-fi zombies in combat gear, but they're resin, so more expensive.


Great suggestions, looked through them and think I would aim for either Mantic's sci-fi zombies or their fantasy ones, which I also think look nice. You may have just rescued Pox Walkers for me, KF, lol:wink2:.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finished a second Boat Drone over the weekend. Just in time for the preorder of the new kit going up for preorder next week. I have another DI drone that I can use the spare weapons from the new kit to give me both a fleshmower and blight cannon version.






I've also started on the next squad of plague marines, complete with icon of despair.




I also received a delivery this week...


----------



## Old Man78

I shall await your take on Mortarion with bated breath!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Looking forward to seeing your Mortarion, those Bloat Drones are looking fantastic!


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thank you for the compliments gents. I must say, now that it's in front of me, I am somewhat intimidated by the Mortarion mini. Or not so mini. It's huge.

It's been said to me by a friend that the bases, especially the bigger ones, need something to fill them out. While I initially disagreed, being happy with the bruised earth look I stumbled across, I have now come to agree somewhat. I found these little beauties from Kromlech, and I think they would fit nicely into the DG theme. What do people think?


----------



## Brother Dextus

The mushrooms would be a great addition, as well as a nurgling or two here and there; I'm a big fan of the wee critters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Progress has stalled lately due to work and real life, but hopefully I'm through the other side of it now. I have managed to get my converted icon bearer finished over the course of many mini painting sessions, though.






I got my order of mushrooms from Kromlech, and tried one out on my lord. I'm not sure it actually fits the theme. Is it a bit cartoony?



I also almost pulled the trigger on last weeks and this weeks preorders, but decided otherwise after looking at my shelf. I need to get some serious painting done before I allow myself to buy any more stuff. After I get the squad I'm working on finished I think I'll move on to some demons.


----------



## Myen'Tal II

Great progress as always, KF, loving that icon bearer. I'm not sure how I feel about the mushrooms, in my honest opinion. That one mushroom seems kind of lonesome, but maybe they look better in number. Have you thought about using some Nurgle's Rot on the base to create a toxic swamp look? That could help the mushrooms look a little more at home!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Myen'Tal II said:


> Have you thought about using some Nurgle's Rot on the base to create a toxic swamp look?


I actually tried it in on the first bloat drone I did, but I wasn't quite happy with the end result. I will paint up another few mushrooms for the plague lord's base, and maybe even a nurgling or two harvesting them on bigger bases like the bloat drones, but they aren't a priority for now.

Progress this week. I finished another PM, this one the converted DI mini with bubotic axe and mace of contagion. I have another 5 to paint that will allow me to run three squads of seven, and I'm not allowing myself to even base coat anything else until they're done.




Whilst waiting for a wash to dry, I assembled Typhus. This is a fantastic mini, and it is huge.


I also finally received these bad boys from Kromlech. They can be either beasts of Nurgle, or chaos spawn. They are both really nice sculpts, and I'm looking forward to getting them painted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got another bit done yesterday. Two more completed, and so far I can now run 3x5 man squads fully maxed out with special weapons. I'm really looking forward to rapid firing loads of plasma out to 18".


----------



## Brother Dextus

His stabby stick looks disgusting. 


Noice!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got another couple finished during the week. Both converted, one with a simple head swap, the other with arm swaps, including carving off a tentacled arm.






I have another couple of PMs almost finished, and then it's on to these big bad boys.


----------



## Old Man78

As always I'm incredibly impressed by your painting and work output, you really are one of those doer type people aren't you, you'll have a spot in my apocalypse bunker, people like you come in handy. As to the minis, the only quibble I could say would be the last two marines, the one with the bolted, looks like you didn't drill out the muzzle, it's pointing to the ground so you wouldn't see it, but as I said that's the only quibble I could stretch to


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> the one with the bolted, looks like you didn't drill out the muzzle, it's pointing to the ground so you wouldn't see it, but as I said that's the only quibble I could stretch to


I painted this mini before from the first set, and despite doing exactly what I normally do with drilling out barrels, for some reason the barrel broke and split, as it did on a couple of other, (softer plastic???) so I just drilled out the muzzle brake holes on the sides to try and avoid breaking another barrel. I should have painted it in at the least, though. I will go back and rectify that.


----------



## Old Man78

The barrels broke? That is odd!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> The barrels broke? That is odd!


That's what I thought. I've drilled out the tiny barrels on assault cannons before without any hassle, but these guys started cracking almost straight away.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Second last DI plague marine done. 




This last guy had his bolter converted to a flamer, but I picked up a box of plague marines last week, and upgraded the flamer to a plague belcher. I should have him finished tomorrow, then on to Typhus and his bros.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally, all the DI minis done.


----------



## Old Man78

Not a fan of the head but I like the rest of it, in particular the cloak and back pack


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Making good progress on Typhus.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got Typhus finished pretty quickly, all things considered. There've actually been some of the DI marines that took longer to finish, despite it being a fantastic mini. Next, his Deathshroud bodyguard.







I also got the army all on one shelf, and was surprised at just how much I've managed to get painted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Two of three done. The more I paint this range of minis the more I love them. As an aside, the Citadel painting grip is extremely handy. I'm not usually one for paying for new shiny stuff on a whim, but for the sake of a fiver, this is a great bit of kit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

After a brief Christmas hiatus, I got back to the hobby table. Firstly, I completed the third Deathshroud. These really are stunning minis. Some of the best I've ever painted.





Next up, the plague surgeon. I really dislike the cowled heads on many of the DG minis, in particular this one. After a bit of careful trimming and filing, and the addition of a head from the DG box, I think it now looks much better. This is a very tall mini, even uncoverted, compared to the rest of the range.



Finally, some wheels for the plague brothers. This is a mix of FW and Kromlech doors, the combi weapon is a FW infantry kit, the havoc launcher is the missile launcher from a drop pod, and the tentacle and horns are from the rat ogre kit. I'm looking forward to painting this, but it may have to wait as I get some Goliaths ready for an upcoming Necromunda campaign.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good headswap.


----------



## Einherjar667

Just saw this thread. You’ve made this DG player proud! Love the head swap on the surgeon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I felt like painting something a bit different, so broke out a Kromlech demon beast thing, which I was going to use as a beast of Nurgle, but considering the size of the new mini about to be released, he might have to be downgraded to a Spawn.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*Necromunda Gangs*

I have a campaign coming up soon, and while Goliaths would not be my first choice, I need something to play with, as my old metal Orlocks were left in stripping fluid for about 3 months too long, and are now worse than when I put them in it. I need a scheme that's quick and easy, and happened to find it on the first go. I hope to have all ten painted by Wednesday for the first game.


----------



## Entarion

Heh, I see I will have to become gamer to produce models faster.

How do you find the kit ? Are the parts interchangeable enough and is there a room for enough customization ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Entarion said:


> Heh, I see I will have to become gamer to produce models faster.
> 
> How do you find the kit ? Are the parts interchangeable enough and is there a room for enough customization ?


They're a great kit. You get two identical sprues if 5 minis. The named gangs in the box consist of variation of each one. The two minis above are based on the one body, but arms and heads make for very different minis. On top of that, FW have said they'll be releasing weapons upgrade kits for all the gangs, adding more customisation.


----------



## Old Man78

How big are the goliath minis? Could you do a size comparison of one beside a guardsman sized mini and a regular or as I say "pure" marine sized mini please.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> How big are the goliath minis? Could you do a size comparison of one beside a guardsman sized mini and a regular or as I say "pure" marine sized mini please.


The one on the right is the boss man, and is about a head taller than the rest of the gang.

EDIT: Every time I attach a pic on this bastard thing, it turns them to some stupid angle.


----------



## Old Man78

Quite beefy, I was thinking of them maybe as a proxy for ogryns which I find ridiculously oversized (6 in a children!!!!) and cartoonish looking, the boss guy could work well but not the regular bods


----------



## Shandathe

Khorne's Fist said:


> I have a campaign coming up soon, and while Goliaths would not be my first choice, I need something to play with, as my old metal Orlocks were left in stripping fluid for about 3 months too long, and are now worse than when I put them in it.


... what the hell were you using to strip them that it took long enough that you forgot about them? With just acetone, stripping metals is easy


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Shandathe said:


> ... what the hell were you using to strip them that it took long enough that you forgot about them? With just acetone, stripping metals is easy


A mixture of things, incuding liquid air freshened, believe it or not. It bormally only takes a few days, but I completely forgot about them, and they went a little furry, which proved harder to strip than the original paint.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> A mixture of things, incuding liquid air freshened, believe it or not. It bormally only takes a few days, but I completely forgot about them, and they went a little furry, which proved harder to strip than the original paint.


Hey Dr Frankenstein what did you do? Metal minis just leave in some isopropyl alcohol, works a treat. I should report you to the authorities


----------



## Shandathe

I'll note acetone will probably still strip your Orlocks, and in minutes rather than days. Can't be used on plastic because then the paint is just an appetizer, but...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got the rest of the gang finished, and added some bounty hunter back-up. So far I've painted up 4 FW resin specialist minis, and Gor Halfhorn is up there with The Mighty Zug as one of the nicest minis I've ever painted. I decided to paint him up as if he was a former IG beastman auxilia, thus the muted colours and shoulder badge, which is actually from the Blood Bowl decal sheet.








This chap was the hero in my first campaign game last week. He took out my opponent's leader, one of his champions, and a ganger with shredder ammo in his combat shotgun, all while being caught in a crossfire, being shot by the Eschers, and, twice, by his own buddy. He just kept making armour saves, and standing back up and blasting someone else. For that, he received a shiny new combat knife.



I'm also working on a couple of new minis, one being a new addition to the gang, and the other being a new loadout for one of the champions, because it turns out rivet cannons are shit.





On a more trivial note, some walkways for the campaign. We have lots of terrain, but not many ways to link it up on the higher levels.


----------



## Old Man78

Industrious as ever and looking good


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have recently been distracted from my DG by my Necromunda Goliaths, but after getting the bulk of them painted, I jumped back into the sons of Barbarus with one of my favourite minis in the tange, the Foul Blightspawn.






Next, either a rhino, or plague surgeon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got the two latest minis painted, I'm now just waiting on more 32mm bases to get them set up properly. (Now slightly annoyed that I missed the mold line on the head of the axe on the grenade laucher dude.:blush



I also started on some juves, using the easy build blood reavers as a base. The heads were spares from the Goliath kit, and took a bit of chopping and filling to get them right, but they came out pretty nicely I think. The autopistol has actually been in my bits box for more than 20 years, so just goes to show you'll eventually find a use for those odds and ends you hang on to.





Off the back of the reveal of the weapons packs at the Necromunda weekender, I decided to convert up a plasma gun from a few spares lying around. I have a few more of the grenade launcher arms, and all the other special weapons, so I'll produce a few more of these.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good shine on the tank window.


----------



## Old Man78

I can't fault your painting or output it is far superior to anything I can throw together, but I'll have to annoy you more by saying not only did you miss the mould line but didn't drill out the barrel of the pistol of the guy beside him.........dont hit me.....squeak


----------



## Khorne's Fist

My smallest drill bit broke, but the barrels on the shot gun are a bit too small to drill out.


----------



## Old Man78

As a man accustomed to using a small tool, my advice is just use the tip of a hobby knife to bore a wee hole in the muzzle


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got the juves painted up, and have worked on some more special and heavy weapons, rather than wait on FW to drip feed us the upgrade kits we saw at the Necromunda weekender. Since the photos of the conversions were taken, the country has ground to a halt because of a few inches of snow, and I had little else to do but watch Netflix (Altered Carbon is excellent, btw) and paint, so they are almost finished already.



The heavy stubber is from a Leman Russ tank I bought way back when the plastic kit first came out, with the magazine from the Goliath grenade launcher attached. Another example of long held bits eventually finding a use.





Shortened CSM flamer with repositioned fuel can, and SM scout heavy bolter. The HB fits the rivet cannon arms very nicely, and the CSM flamer with hooks and spikes fits the Goliath theme quite accurately.




I also picked up some new terrain for a Necromunda table. A kids plastic garage that cost €12 on eBay. It fits so well I bought a bigger version of it, for the same price. Almost a table's worth of terrain for less than €25.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I just realised I hadn't posted the painted photos of the above converted minis, so I wiil get some pics later. In the meantime, here's another batch of converted and painted minis. This makes 23, for a gang that you can only use 10 or 12 at a time. Maybe I should stop. Then again, they can be used as upgraded minis for existing gangers later on.

An alternative to my boss. The bolt pistol and chainsword are the most symbolic pair of weapons in the 40k universe for me, with the bonus of being cheaper than his current power hammer/combiplasma pistol loadout.




The Deathwatch shotgun is suitably bulky for the Goliath aesthetic.



There isn't much in the Underhive that liberal application of plasma can't fix.



There's currently a member of my gang carrying out acts so heroic he might just have earned himself a shiny new bolter pilfered from the most recent shipment destined for off-world IG units. I decided to paint some of the weapons military green to show their provenance as being robbed form the various forges in the hives.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I was recently distracted by Necromunda minis, and will be further distracted when my Forgebane box drops next week, but I managed to get my Plague Surgeon done in between waiting for washes to dry on other minis. Hopefully I'll get another couple of minis done over the weekend, in particular a couple of meltaguns and a cleaver done for my tank buster squad.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Another mini done, this time one of the GW exclusive Plague Brethren box. I know the three minis are only mirrors of ones in the Dark Imperium, but they have enough differences to add some variety to a squad. I'm also very happy with how the scorching on the barrel worked out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally got my Tallyman done. I'm really glad I swapped out the head.






I also started on some Possessed. People say they aren't that great on the table, but that's never stopped me from making what I think are cool conversions.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*Knights!*

I took the plunge and bought Forgebane when it came out, with the intention of just painting up a small allied contingent, maybe two armigers and a single knight atropos that I have yet to assemble. Plans change, though. A new, as yet unnamed, knight household will soon stride to war. As it stands, there's three armigers, a Cerastus Knight Atropos, one knight warden on the shelf, and another in the post. I'm interested to see what comes with the new codex, which should be dropping soon.





Birthday present. 



I also picked up another armiger on ebay, as three sounds like a good number for a hunting pack. I wanted it to look like a unit commander, so decided to do some converting on him. I added the barrels of a flamestorm cannon from the LR Crusader, and used the body of the cannon to extend the chain blade. I mounted the meltagun on the side of the blade to allow me put one of the sensor arrays from the crusader kit on the carapace, like a commander might have.


----------



## Old Man78

I love the knight models and can't wait till the armigers come out separately, so I can have a few askari for my own knight. I love your paint scheme too, similar to my marines


----------



## Old Man78

Don't worry about the possessed lad, rule of cool is #1 , though with a death guard army spotting the difference between them and "normal" looking death guard won't be easy. 

On a side note, I'm close to a playable marine contingent, a horrible hodge podge of units but painted! I may have to challenge you to a dual in the late summer.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just give me a time and date and I'll be there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Don't make me get my big brother after you... 

This thing is a beast.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

After a bit of a hobby break, I got back into the groove. Got some meaningful work done tonight on the Atropos.


----------



## Old Man78

Love the purple pal, how did you get that finish?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just a few coats of gloss varnish over the purple.


----------



## Old Man78

Lovely, the purple on my marines is quite flat, I was thinking of maybe washing them with a glaze or satin varnish but probably leave them for the now, that purple is tops but gloss finish be too strong for marines, but those large mechanicus carapaces come out really nice! I'm slowly going blind making shoulder icons for me termies, tedious work


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Nearly there. Just the weapons left to do, and make a decision on decals. I'll probably keep them to a minimum. I'm also thinking of cutting off the ball joint in the waist and magnetizing it for a couple of reasons. The joint look a bit flimsy, and even if I pinned it I'm not sure it would be that sturdy. On top of that, I think it might look better than how skinny it looks as is. Magnetizing would also make it easier to transport.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

These guys have been neglected lately, but while waiting on washes to dry on my knight I got around to converting up a new Lord from the AoS Lord of Blights. It's too good a mini not to use in 40k.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

With a new campaign starting next month, I'm in two minds whether or not to keep going with my Goliaths, or start a new gang. I have a box of Van Saar, which are great minis, but then they released rules in WD for Venator gangs, basically a mix of hive scum and bounty hunters. I had an idea about making a gang entirely made of abhumans, using the FW squat and beastman, a couple of ratling snipers, and a couple of converted BB beastmen from the new chaos team. Then I found my Sgt Harker and Col Straken minis, and decided they could find a place in the gang as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got this big fella finished last week. Definitely my favorite model to have painted to date. I'm just waiting on some decals to add the finishing touches. The basing will be decided when I have a couple more knights finished.


----------



## Old Man78

Looking good, knights are evil but super cool, and that is what counts!


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'm digging the polished purple-- they're looking great!


----------



## Iraqiel

You've done a really stirling job with those colours, both in how the panels look but also the weapon effects and lenses! Great work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I decided to abandon the humans, and make it a fully abhuman gang, so bought the new BB chaos team to pad out the gang.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I was always going to do a knight to accompany my DG army, but the plan was to leave it until after I finished my loyalists. However, being a converter above all else, the opportunities offered by a chaos aligned knight were too hard to resist. Behold, The Virulent Prince.

I was going to magnetize all the various weapons, but then I stumbled across the Skaven lightning cannon, and the thought struck me that if I used this, I could say it was whatever I wanted it to be at the start of a game.



I then decided to light this bad boy up. The head from Shapeways means I only had to drill one hole through the head, and it's semitransparent enough that I don't have to cut or drill that at all.






Then there's the general nurglifying of the knight.





I'm toying with mounting this little palanquin on top instead of the actual missile pod. A sorcerer casting spells at the enemy to much the same effect as the missiles. Thoughts?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

*More Abhumans.*

I put together another couple of abhumans. A possible leader or champion with bolt pistol and sword, and an ogryn heavy. The entry for the ogryn heavies gives it two claws as standard, with the option to upgrade one claw to an arc welder. I have a few Ogre Kingdoms bits in the drawer though, and went with a massive club to count as a welder. The helmeted head is also from the Mournfang box.


----------



## Old Man78

A sorcerer on top would be cool, if you could model a pulpit in mockery of the imperial creed for him to preach his filth from. Hats off on the light in the head, can't rep you again yet, so a "like" will have to do


----------



## Old Man78

Noice conversions lad, always something different with your minis


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Cracking idea with the Skaven cannon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

So, it was brought to my attention by @Old Man78 that the Photobucket issue seems to have been resolved, and they are back to allowing free external linking of pics. That means that my original plog containing 7 years of work is back up. To that end, I have merged my Death Guard, knight and Necromunda project logs with that old thread, as it's just easier than maintaining numerous different ones. 

I have to say that I'm delighted the thread has risen from the dead, and all that work is available again.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I think I'm almost done with the modelling. I might try and do something with the cockpit, like a tentacle or something coming out of it, but on the whole I'm happy with how The Virulent Prince is shaping up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Joyrider?



Too much?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Joyrider?



Too much?


----------



## Old Man78

The joyrider yes, the nurgle anus/vagina no, Iit want say yes because it is the right level of grim dark nurgle horribleness and is pure nurgle truth but no


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I got a cyber-mastiff and counts-as ogryn servitor with power claw and arc welder (big club). This is the first meaningful painting I've done since the start of the summer. There's a Necromunda campaign due to start next month, so I'm trying to get my ex-IG abhuman venator gang done for that. Starting on two minis that I can't use until I earn a few credits over a couple of games is a bit ass-before-the-cart, but they just appealed to me the most.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got some painting started on my Nurgle Knight. My plane is to do one for each of the chaos gods, with one of the new big ones being an Undivided one. I'm thinking of doing the various knights in the preHeresy colour schemes of the corresponding SM Legion, so that they'll look different from but still be tied to them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

First proper gang member finished. The colours are a bit muted for Necromunda, but fit the background of being former IG auxiliaries.


----------



## Old Man78

Kill all mutos!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Starting with something you can't use until you have credits is an incentive to win.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Another couple of beastmen done. The gang is starting to come together.


----------



## Old Man78

And when you have cleansed the muto filth you will have plenty of kebab filling!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Getting a bit more work done on The Virulent Prince.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got the carapace and "crew" done. That's most of the big stuff finished, so hopefully he'll be done in a week or so.


----------



## Old Man78

You need to throw in some small furry dice, hanging from the hatch


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> You need to throw in some small furry dice, hanging from the hatch


I have something similar, but more Nurgley on the mini, just not on the carapace... More will be revealed later.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> I have something similar, but more Nurgley on the mini, just not on the carapace... More will be revealed later.


Please don't be the Nurgle toothed vag/anus! All these knights around, I'm gonna have to invest in a LR Achilles or a Spartan or multiple Laviathans and Contemptors


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> Please don't be the Nurgle toothed vag/anus!


I couldn't possibly comment...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some significant progress at last. The bottom half of The Virulent Prince is now finished. Despite most opinions I canvassed disagreeing, I went with the crotch-mouth. I'm pretty happy with how it's turned out in the end, actually.


----------



## Old Man78

That did turn out very well! It's like a car crash, I can't take my eyes off it, a vagina in an anus in a mouth. Can't rep you again yet, so hat's off on the virulent prince so far.

Edit: the infected multi orifice embodies all things nurgle and will probably be a bigger distraction than the knight itself


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Almost there. Just the weapons to do.


----------



## Old Man78

Kill it with fire!!!!!!!!! Looking well brother, the lighting is washing out the picture a bit, but that is a Stirling job you are working on.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers mate. The return of traditional Irish weather has ramped up my hobby efforts massively, so hopefully the Khorne one won't take as long as this one did.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> Cheers mate. The return of traditional Irish weather has ramped up my hobby efforts massively, so hopefully the Khorne one won't take as long as this one did.


Chain sword and gauntlet I presume shall be the weapons


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Of course. I bought a circular saw arm on Shapeways, so I might use that, but same rules.


----------



## Old Man78

I have a chunk of vouchers for gamers world that I was holding out on, and a knight army is seriously tempting as I already have one. But then I also want a redemptor dreadnought and some inceptors because inceptors are too good to say to, even though I don't like the primaris fluff at all. Decisions decisions


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Go for it. If nothing else, they look fantastic on the shelf. (Painted up, as opposed to in the box on the shelf. )


----------



## Old Man78

I might do, I was .mulling the idea of an Irish themed household using a rifle green colour scheme like the pre tri colour flag, and several armigers as my "rangers" or a band of free blades all painted differently


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Old Man78 said:


> I might do, I was .mulling the idea of an Irish themed household using a rifle green colour scheme like the pre tri colour flag, and several armigers as my "rangers" or a band of free blades all painted differently


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

That's quite swank.


The mouth groin looks entirely on-theme to me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I may go back and add something to the base later on, but for now I'm calling him done. The Virulent Prince marches against the enemies of the Corpse-God.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Damn, I knew it had been a while, but hadn't realised it was three months since I'd done anything hobby related. 

I sat down on Tuesday to pick out my first entry in the painting challenge, and instead started painting one of the converted Blood Bowl beastmen for my Venator Necromunda gang.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I sat down this evening to get an entry together for the Painting Challenge. Instead, I ended up finishing another member of my Venator gang. The older metal ratling minis are lovely to paint. Full of character.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The leader of my venator gang. Abhumans FTW.


----------



## Shandathe

Very nice paint job on Grendl there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

No progress on any new minis, but I did get some bases finished, and decided to do a family photo of the Venator gang so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It has been a while, but I have returned. My most recent army of choice has been Custodes.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Also worked on a couple of Necromunda gangs. These are some of my Corpse Grinder Cultists, the Sons of a Vengeful Rage.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Also working on some Nurgle cultists for Necromunda.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Orher random stuff I’ve done.


----------



## Old Man78

Well, you have not been idle, unlike meself who reverted to a hamster like hibernating state throughout the "troubled" times! If I get hot by lightning and change my ways I'll post some stuff up. Love the custodes, such a pity you sullied those images with pictures of cultists straight after


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This guy will by a chapter master for my primaris project when I eventually start it. Tulsa Kane, High Chaplain of the Executioners. He led them during the Badab war, and during their penitent crusade afterwards.

I’m planning on a force made up of squads from various Imperial Fists successors. I think the easiest way to lose steam in a project is to get bored painting the same scheme over and over. Hopefully this helps avoid that.


----------

